# What's on your hardware wish list ?



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

I wonder, if you there's something you're either willing to buy or just very, very curious to try out as far as PC hardware goes, what would it be ?

I've got two items on the list. First is alienware AW2518H 240Hz G-sync panel



Spoiler: ALIENWARE













second is the G903 mouse with the Powerplay wireless charging pad



Spoiler: G903












I've a huge itch to try them out and just be blown away by how smooth and comfortable the gaming experience would be. Plus both the monitor's and the mouse's aesthetics are so friggin rad 

share what's on your wish list too


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 7, 2017)

Quite a lot tbh.
Tr 1920X
DDR 4x32Gb
Nvme ssd
1600watt psu ,i have a Vega.
5xsecond hand rx580

But what im really itching about is me chair, Im getting a new pc chair but can't decide between normal office y type or one of those playtech car racing seats with pedal and wheel mounts.
I am thinking i don't like sitting at a desk at home anyway and the car seat looks more comfortable.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 7, 2017)

Lets see, at Newegg I have in my list are:

- Hauppauge WinTV-quadHD tuner.
- Intel Pentium G4600T
- 2 x 4GB DDR4 2400 SODIMM kit.
- Cryorig C7 (I actually have one on the way already, might want a second)
- Seasonic 650w Gold/Modular
- 512GB M.2
- Color Laser Printer


----------



## NTM2003 (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.porsche.com/usa/models/911/911-gt2-rs/ 
Does that count technically it does have a computer in it lol

But for real Samsung 960 evo I badly need one


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2017)

A Threadripper or an EPYC (2P) system to crunch with!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 7, 2017)

Is "Yes" an acceptable answer?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2017)

Well I just got a great deal on something I really wanted which was new 5.1. I got the Logitech Z906s for 30%off I just couldn't pass it up.
My wish list is probably just a nice Sapphire custom Vega 56 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Quite a lot tbh.
> Tr 1920X
> DDR 4x32Gb
> Nvme ssd
> ...



I have a playseat/G25 combo and my PC Chair is a "racing bucket" it's quite old now well before it became a popular thing but it's genuinely comfortable. The playseat isn't as comfortable and well you're sitting in the floor now and your desk is now pretty much eye level(at least mine is)


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Sep 7, 2017)

Well my i5 is aging (quite well i might add, there is no game i can't play on it), but i can really use a new platform, something like: 
Intel I5 7500 
4x4GB Kingston 2133 mhz DDR4
ASUS board to go with these 2
And maybe, just maybe, an upgrade from my 280x to a Vega 56 or 580 4GB

Since ill be using 1080p monitors i think these things i would like to try out and ho do they work out for me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Quite a lot tbh.
> Nvme ssd
> *1600watt psu ,i have a Vega*.


Don't say you're planning to raise the power limit and OC the core, are you crazy 



and that reminds me, a second hand 950 Pro 512GB with aqua computer kryoM.2

http://sklep.gamestore.pl/bloki/201...yom2-pcie-30-x4-m2-ssd-z-chlodzeniem-pasywnym

not for OS, 850 Pro is doing an amazing job for the OS drive. Just for games cause my own imaginary reasons


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 7, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Don't say you're planning to raise the power limit and OC the core, are you crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only for benches but largely a satirical joke.
I need the PSU to garner more personal hate ie mine tbh


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Only for benches but largely a satirical joke.
> I need the PSU to garner more personal hate ie mine tbh


That's probably what you would need to run a threadripper + vega system on your PSU in passive fanless mode.
Get superflower, show this brand some love they deserve for creating equally excellent PSUs as Seasonic does in every respect, yet it's always the latter always hogging the limelight for #1 choice for PSUs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 7, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> That's probably what you would need to run a threadripper + vega system on your PSU in passive fanless mode.


It is in my bedroom ,it needs to be quite and its been on seven years 24/7 so noise has always been a consideration ,24/7 flat out at about the volume of rain dripping outside is what i wish to maintain.
Plus my trusted Ax1200 has seen better days now, since i nearly (well one whole sata wire and its connectors turned to dust)set it on fire with a coolant leak while it was powering four rx580s


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 7, 2017)

Norton said:


> A Threadripper or an EPYC (2P) system to crunch with!


+1

but i will be happy with 64 GB of 3200MHz RAM (at current memory prices both cost almost the same).
and a corsair H115i which i will get next month.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 7, 2017)

I'll probably need to think about putting this 3930k to rest next year. Thus needing a complete overhaul with a 1080ti and a 165hz monitor or two


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2017)

i7 6700K
M.2 SSD


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2017)

Little Peche's tech wish list:

Intel 7700K or new one,
Gigabyte Z270 based board, could be any utra durable or SOC series... or new Z model...
Gigabyte GTX 1080ti
16 GB DDR4
1x Tt pacific hard tubing kit + 240ml complete kit
Tt view 27 case
m.2 SSD
also...
Diyautotune tune Mega Squirt 2 Car ECU (programable car computer....)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

peche said:


> also...
> Diyautotune tune *Mega Squirt 2 *Car ECU (programable car computer....)



glad you explained it's a car computer, I thought you needed to go on amazon's DVD section.

Anyway, I wish I had a 22" 1080p thin bezel monitor with pivot to put vertically alongside my S2716DG. All I can find for the money I'm willing to scrooge on this extremely useful upgrade are some ugly thick bezel ones though.


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 7, 2017)

Arctic MX-4 and 2x Arctic F12 PWM PST fans, because the rattle of my current fan is really annoying.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh yeah, and as far as noise goes, I wanna replace my two 7200rpm HDDs with a 2TB Ironwolf drive. Manufacturer reports 20/21db in the specsheet, which is nothing short of amazing. The quietest WD Red reports 24db. Then, replace two ML120 fans,which arem't really supposed to be case fans, with 3x 140mm bequiet silent wings 3. 

So the complete list goes:

alienware 240Hz monitor
g903+powerplay pad
950 Pro + adapter
22"/24" monitor with pivot and thin bezels
IronWolf 2TB
bequiet silent wings 3 140mm x3


----------



## vega22 (Sep 7, 2017)

new gpu, just holding out as long as i can.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

vega22 said:


> new gpu, just holding out as long as i can.


I don't think Vega 22 is ever coming, might get the 56


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 7, 2017)

I am OK for a good while yet.



Long live socket 1366..........


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 7, 2017)

Parted out my old 3570k WC rig and have about $750 to spend

Already got my SSD

Want 

A Vega 56, aftermarket cooler when they are available
A 27" LED Free-Sync Monitor
A better CPU HS+Fan


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 7, 2017)

I want the limited-edition WC VEGA card to completely my TR build, and a new monitor to replace my now-dead Dell 3008WFP, which was my main monitor for nearly a decade.

I want a huge whack of SM961 1 TB drives, too. I need about 20 of them....


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> _*LED Free*-_Sync Monitor



Ah!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 7, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> Arctic MX-4 and 2x Arctic F12 PWM PST fans, because the rattle of my current fan has an annoying rattle.



Some times can be solved with bearing fans by using a small washer on one or the other side of the shaft.

Anyways, 1080 be nice although my 290X is doing just fine, would like a the best of the best 1080P HDTV, not interested in 4K.

Other from that a good but cheap HTPC case, would like to get a Monoprice amp but that will have to wait until people start selling them cheap HA.


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> glad you explained it's a car computer, I thought you needed to go on amazon's DVD section.


Lolz, gotta recognize that the name for this ecu is moar than sexy lol


----------



## vega22 (Sep 7, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I don't think Vega 22 is ever coming, might get the 56



yeah, they tried to steal my name the bastards :s

but i do not feel the current gpu prices make any offering worthwhile to me so i will wait and see how it plays out :|


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 7, 2017)

If i had to get it now, it would be this.

Core i9-7940X
ASUS ROG Rampage VI Extreme
EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 G2, 1600W PSU
Corsair DDR4 3200Mhz 32GB Dominator ROG
a second GTX 1080 TI for sli.
EVGA DG-87 Big Tower Silver Gun Metal
Acer 28" Predator LED G-Sync XB281HK
2 x Samsung 960 PRO 1TB M.2 PCIe SSD
2 x WD Desktop Black 6TB 3.5" HDD

That would be my wish. But its not gonna happen any time soon . With that said X58 combined with a GTX 1080 TI Arent so bad either


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2017)

Coffee Lake and 2 1tb m.2 drives in raid 0 and a 144hz 1440p ips monitor with hdr.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm on GTX 1080 and hunting a used Titan Xp rather than buying a new 1080Ti. That batmobile cooler looks sick.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 7, 2017)

There is currently only one item I really need: i7-6800K for an x99 motherboard that I want to fix. I can scavenge the rest for this rig by simply digging around in my closet.

All the bullcrap with 1TB 960 Pro and GTX1080Ti is wishful thinking for me. All of my big cash is going towards my new apartment, so the next possible upgrade won't happen at least until 2019.
Plus, I kind of have no practical use for either. Just got a new 1060, and I'm pretty sure it will last for a very-very-very long time. And my 128GB Samsung is still good for another 8-9 years (unless future windows grows larger than 100GB).


----------



## ERazer (Sep 7, 2017)

6950x just waiting on prices to come down more and i'm set for a while.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 7, 2017)

Nothing. I am happy with what I have.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2017)

ERazer said:


> 6950x just waiting on prices to come down more and i'm set for a while.


Yeah broadwell on 2011-3 was amazing. Great efficiency for a 10 core part, blows skylake-x away.
I'd choose 6900K though.



Spoiler: 6900K














Spoiler: 6900K power draw


----------



## TXST Guardian (Sep 7, 2017)

I am going to be going back to AMD and getting the Threadripper 1920x so thats number 1 on the list right now followed by a 1080ti


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Yeah broadwell on 2011-3 was amazing. Great efficiency for a 10 core part, blows skylake-x away.


Actually after reading your adventures with your CPU I wouldn't mind tracking one down.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

_fully_ functional Wife-bot. w/ mute button


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 7, 2017)

1. Sony 49" X900E
2. Any reputable brand non reference 1080 Ti
3. Intel Coffee Lake i7-8700k
4. Any reputable brand 3200 DDR4 2x8GB RAM
5. Any reputable brand Z370 MB
6. Samsung 512GB NVMe drive

That should hold me for a while. Probably also add a Sony X800 4k Blu-ray player if 4k Blu-ray movies ever get rented by Netflix.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2017)

HDDs and uh.. Well I ordered a wifi card so that's off the list.. Uh... Dunno what else.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 7, 2017)

Replacing my Intel/NVidia parts with AMD (well moving them to a 2nd rig). That was before the pricing debacle. I may just get a 1080i now. This is how stupid AMD is. I have a perfectly fine and better 7700k and was willing to jump in your ecosystem....and you still screwed up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 8, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Dunno what else.


fully equipped hurricane Shelter 
Oops thats @peche wishlist


----------



## Bones (Sep 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> fully equipped hurricane Shelter
> Oops thats @peche wishlist



Could be mine too if it heads in the right direction - Let's hope it does a hard right turn out to sea and be done with it.

However I woudn't mind a nice TR setup here.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 8, 2017)

Bones said:


> Let's hope it does a hard right turn out to sea and be done with it.




Are we still talking about our wifes?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 8, 2017)

1080ti and a 4k 100hz+ ips panel...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> But what im really itching about is me chair, Im getting a new pc chair but can't decide between normal office y type or one of those playtech car racing seats


FYI, see what jayztwocents has to say about chairs at the 6:16 mark:


----------



## flmatter (Sep 8, 2017)

aorus extreme 1080 ti  & another 4k monitor


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 8, 2017)

Two options, either:

Ryzen APU, filling with an A8 9600 for now.
8GB DDR4 2400, to OC later (2666 or 3000 is stupidly expensive).
A350 or X300 motherboard.
An M.2 SSD (optional).

Or:

External M.2 to PCI-E adapter for my notebook and HD7750.
SATA SSD.
USB 3 HDD case for my actual hdd.

Still deciding if the cost of the AM4 desktop is worth it considering I'm using the notebook most of the time.

Would love a TR 1950X setup, but I know I can't pay that.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 8, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Two options, either:
> 
> Ryzen APU, filling with an A8 9600 for now.
> 8GB DDR4 2400, to OC later (2666 or 3000 is stupidly expensive).
> ...


Go big notebook


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 8, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Go big notebook



Expensive, too big and heavy for weekly 150km bus trips to the university.

In fact I would love a 11/12 inch i3 notebook.


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2017)

Desktop SFF with good specs and really clever cooling and design.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 8, 2017)

This Year
Zen APU/Vega CPU
itx Mobo (AsRock)
16GB DDR4 4000MHz RAM

Next Year
Zen 2.0
AM4+ Mobo, 
16GB DDR4 3200MHz +Memory. 
New Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## Bones (Sep 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Are we still talking about our wifes?



I'll ask her and get back with you on that......


----------



## peche (Sep 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> fully equipped hurricane Shelter
> Oops thats @peche wishlist


forgot to add 2x LG 22" 1920x1280 to do a epic surround!

Regards,


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> https://www.porsche.com/usa/models/911/911-gt2-rs/
> Does that count technically it does have a computer in it lol
> 
> But for real Samsung 960 evo I badly need one



Someone that shares my taste. GT2 all the way.

7980xe

another kit of ram
nvm SSDs
full water kit.
another 1080TI


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2017)

peche said:


> forgot to add 2x LG 22" 1920x1280 to do a epic surround!
> 
> Regards,


why go 3x22" 1080p when there's this available










this thread was never about the money...



INSTG8R said:


> Actually after reading your adventures with your CPU I wouldn't mind tracking one down.



watch this video










7900X sucks 20% more power than 6950X while in gaming it's not faster at all, 7820X sucks 40% more power than 6900K while it's just marginally faster. You can oc the 6900K from the all core turbo boost of 3500MHz to 4400MHz easily, which is a 25% boost. On 7820X you can do 4800MHz from the factory turbo boost of 4Ghz (all 8 cores), which is 20%, and that comes with insane temperatures. And only 28 lanes on 7820X is an insult added to injury. For gaming 6950X and 6900K just destroy Skylake-X conterparts.

Once again, Intel is fooling the consumer with higher clocks.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 9, 2017)

triple curve monitors, and another cheap mechanical keyboard, but gosh i need to save more $$$ and stopping myself to buy these stuff


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> triple curve monitors, and another cheap mechanical keyboard, but gosh i need to save more $$$ and stopping myself to buy these stuff



Don't feel bad. I just bought a mechanical keyboard a couple of months ago (Corsair Vengeance)..... spilled Coke on it today...

Then bought another


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> spilled Coke on it today...


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 9, 2017)

Wish list :
Vega 56 or a GTX1080.
A good RAM module with good CL timings that is not PITA with Ryzen.
A decent M.2 Drive
Galaxy Note 8


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 9, 2017)

790X-UD4P that works.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 9, 2017)

RyZen R7 1800x
32GB DDR4 4000
Crosshair VI Extreme
Vega 64 8GB
a nice 80+ platinum 850W full modular PSU


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> this thread was never about the money...



Well in that case I'll take an 18-core i9 7980XE paired with a nice GTX1080Ti 

I'm sure I can afford it someday..... I just need to wait 10 years or so...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well in that case I'll take an 18-core i9 7980XE paired with a nice GTX1080Ti
> 
> I'm sure I can afford it someday..... I just need to wait 10 years or so...


If I could wish for whatever...

http://ark.intel.com/products/93339/Intel-Core-i7-6785R-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

this cpu is unobtanium.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> why go 3x22" 1080p when there's this available



FFS, you just found my new monitor, thanks!





cucker tarlson said:


> 7900X sucks 20% more power than 6950X while in gaming it's not faster at all, 7820X sucks 40% more power than 6900K while it's just marginally faster. You can oc the 6900K from the all core turbo boost of 3500MHz to 4400MHz easily, which is a 25% boost. On 7820X you can do 4800MHz from the factory turbo boost of 4Ghz (all 8 cores), which is 20%, and that comes with insane temperatures. And only 28 lanes on 7820X is an insult added to injury. For gaming 6950X and 6900K just destroy Skylake-X conterparts.
> 
> Once again, Intel is fooling the consumer with higher clocks.



Seems like AMD fanboy stuff to me. Did they test CPU-only power use or full system? Ah, full system? they suck bawls, as I mentioned in another thread, only costs $100 to get a proper tool to measure CPU-only power use, and because they do what they do, is a write-off. IF they can't do that, they should not be doing CPU reviews, IMHO.


----------



## Mirkoskji (Sep 9, 2017)

Enermax Revolution SFX 650W.

I want the smallest possible PSU for my build.


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 9, 2017)

Norton said:


> A Threadripper or an EPYC (2P) system to crunch with!


Same thing plus a nice 4k monitor and a Vega or 1080Ti to game @ 4k


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 9, 2017)

K6-II 550
Asus P5A
3DFX Voodoo 5 6000


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2017)

Well, I got a i3 4130 for a decent price, so i think I will get the Aerocool CS-101 and the Kolink SFX-450. As for the GPU... There are low profile GTX 1050ti's , but I can't imagine them being quiet, and I don't really need mich GPU power so i'll probably go for a passive GT1030, or possibly a GTX 1050 if I can find a good deal. Then I would probably have my dream system, if I get a decent sound card.

With a MSI B85M-E45 and 4x4GB DDR3 from the old, shelved system.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2017)

I really need to get an SSD. An upgrade for my 780ti wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 10, 2017)

lolz @P4-630 

4k HDR OLED big monitor @ 120hz +


----------



## vectoravtech (Sep 10, 2017)

Ch341a USB Bios Chip Programmer


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 10, 2017)

a VR set. HTC Vive or Oculus Rift----all roomscale. Together with a Madcatz Saitek X52 Pro

I wouldn't mind a CPU/chipset upgrade. i7-2600k is still going strong @4.5GHz but It's nice to have a new Ryzen or Coffeelake CPU(hopefully that can reach 5Ghz)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2017)

vectoravtech said:


> Ch341a USB Bios Chip Programmer


You do NOT ask for much....


----------



## vectoravtech (Sep 10, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> You do NOT ask for much....


working in a warehouse moneys hard to come by lol. I'm just getting some items so I can bring my G780 back to life after a bad bios flash so I can have a gaming laptop again. Now I'm using a Lenovo T410 that has metal hinges and a tiny joystick type mouse button thing in the middle of the keyboard as a backup incase the touch-pad dies. It also has a keyboard light, pretty smart design in my book.

This looks like something I might get later though and be able to upgrade it by buying allot of Raspberry pi's to connect together. Turning on and off devices, lights, and computers (by adding IR fuctionality) and a hub is the next step.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 10, 2017)

Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5 case. I'm just trying to figure out what to do with its stupid window and PSU tunnel... Or waiting for CM to release a fixed version as I've requested. Other than this, no other wishes for my current system. It's pretty much as good as it can get.


----------



## Eroticus (Sep 10, 2017)

OLED Ultrawide Monitor with high refresh rate and low latency ! =]



NTM2003 said:


> https://www.porsche.com/usa/models/911/911-gt2-rs/
> Does that count technically it does have a computer in it lol
> 
> But for real Samsung 960 evo I badly need one


I would like to own some E46 M3 ! =] ( I own E36 2.8 T right now.... )


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It's pretty much as good as it can get.


It can always be bettered, and in many ways too.


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 10, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> OLED Ultrawide Monitor with high refresh rate and low latency ! =]
> 
> 
> I would like to own some E46 M3 ! =] ( I own E36 2.8 T right now.... )


With HDR dude !


----------



## aDigitalPhantom (Sep 10, 2017)

Hmm....
a 1080 TI wold be nice

I want a
CoolerMaster MasterCase Maker 5 Pro
1TB NMVE M.2 SSD
The parts to build the water cooling setup I want. I wont tell do don't ask.





cucker tarlson said:


> 7900X sucks 20% more power than 6950X while in gaming it's not faster at all, 7820X sucks 40% more power than 6900K while it's just marginally faster. You can oc the 6900K from the all core turbo boost of 3500MHz to 4400MHz easily, which is a 25% boost. On 7820X you can do 4800MHz from the factory turbo boost of 4Ghz (all 8 cores), which is 20%, and that comes with insane temperatures. And only 28 lanes on 7820X is an insult added to injury. For gaming 6950X and 6900K just destroy Skylake-X conterparts.



Well for me considering I was using a 5 year old ASUS X79 board I got the X299 because there will be more CPUs for it, and I like how Optane is supposed to work. I don't like the lower PCIE lane count, but I don't want the hassle of SLI again.



RejZoR said:


> Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5 case. I'm just trying to figure out what to do with its stupid window and PSU tunnel... Or waiting for CM to release a fixed version as I've requested. Other than this, no other wishes for my current system. It's pretty much as good as it can get.


What kind of problems? If there is a thread I don't know where to look for it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2017)

You read my intentions wrong. Skylake-X are still great CPUs and they pack a lot of punch. I only noticed there is a regression in performance/watt and performance/clock in gaming compared to Broadwell.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 10, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> It can always be bettered, and in many ways too.



RGB, riiiight. Forgot about that...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> RGB, riiiight. Forgot about that...


 Nah, ULMB-capable monitor comes to mind first in your case.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 10, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Nah, ULMB-capable monitor comes to mind first in your case.



I already do. I have this functionality with Strobelight.


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> why go 3x22" 1080p when there's this available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am a pretty simple dude, with 3 simple and plain monitors i'll be happy, mostly cuz im riding bicicle again so time for gaming is reduced again, so simple things are the way to go !


Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2017)

I remembered what I really need! A 1366 combo!


----------



## Eric3988 (Sep 11, 2017)

I want a Vega 56 and my wish should be answered tomorrow, because that's when it arrives!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2017)

Eric3988 said:


> I want a Vega 56 and my wish should be answered tomorrow, because that's when it arrives!


Undervolt and oc core with wattool, oc memory and raise power limit with watman. That's what I heard is by far the best way to squeeze performance out of vega.


----------



## Eric3988 (Sep 11, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Undervolt and oc core with wattool, oc memory and raise power limit with watman. That's what I heard is by far the best way to squeeze performance out of vega.



I plan on it! Never really messed around with voltage before, but it seems easier than ever with all of the official tools out now. Too bad cards nowadays don't have as much headroom as before on average when it comes to overclocking. I remember when I bought my first GPU, a PowerColor X800 and tuned up the clocks by about 20% like nothing using ATI Tool.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2017)

Good luck on your vega card,
That said, what AMD's RTG division is doing seems just too sketchy to me to even bother.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 11, 2017)

Just got a second 270 board (superO), so now I suddenly want to build a second machine with my spare parts. Not sure what I'd really do with it though. Don't exactly need two desktops.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 5, 2017)

This isn't exactly new hardware, but for quite some time I've been wondering whether to bother with joining my two 850pro's in Raid0, as many ppl claim Raid0 for sata ssd's is pointless due to sata limitations.
Today I just went ahead and did it, and oh boy, I did not expect it to be this good.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> This isn't exactly new hardware, but for quite some time I've been wondering whether to bother with joining my two 850pro's in Raid0, as many ppl claim Raid0 for sata ssd's is pointless due to sata limitations.
> Today I just went ahead and did it, and oh boy, I did not expect it to be this good.



Holy wow


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 5, 2017)

A  Site for my hardware and Systems (with Residential Accommodation)


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 5, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> i7 6700K
> M.2 SSD



I have both and they make a pretty good combo... 
for m2, go samsung evo pro 960 or go home


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2017)

bonehead123 said:


> go samsung evo pro 960 or go home



960 Pro if I can afford it, but I see now the warranty is *5* years vs the 10 years of my 2.5" 850 pro SSD..
The 960 Evo has a 3 year warranty period.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 5, 2017)

- LED Strip ( may be Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 ) 
- Soundbar under the monitor


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2017)

Once I  can Walk/Get better from my car accident...

-New Motherboard socket 1151
-RAM at 16GB
-1 SSD @128 and 2 HDDs for storage
-nVidia 1050 Ti @2-3Gb
-New Monitor @1440 27'Inches


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2017)

A few hard drives and some fans.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 5, 2017)

Nasal spray and some flu pills....


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 6, 2017)

This year (or what's left of it) I'd like to get the rest of my parts for my new rig -- Sapphire or Asus Strix RX580, Ryzen 5 1600X, 8GB HyperX 2666 DDR4 RAM, Win 10...but I also wouldn't mind getting a new keyboard and mouse and an SSD...maybe another 1TB HDD so I could try out RAID 0


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2017)

I'd like to get the hardware to finish of my X99 build that I started about 18 months ago..  But firstly I need some money and since I've just taken a pay cut of a third to get into my new IT role, I'm not sure it's going to happening anytime soon and then there's a few other bits and pieces that I'd like to get my grubby little mits on...  Maybe in another 18 months maybe??


----------



## Komshija (Oct 6, 2017)

I plan adding another 16 GB of RAM and definitely replacing PSU with something much better and quieter.

So my hardware wish list for the 2018 are:

EVGA Supernova 650 G3 PSU (650W 80 Plus Gold)

2 x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3000 (F4-3000C15D-16GVGB


----------



## King Banakon (Oct 6, 2017)

My my hardware wish list :

 Core i5-8400  + motherboard + DDR4 16gb
new graphics card >>  AMD Radeon  RX 580 8gb ...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2017)

triple monitor, raspberry

gosh, i need to put some brake on it


----------



## Vario (Oct 6, 2017)

The big flaw in my system right now is the graphics card, but its getting harder to justify $300-400 on a new one as I have a few hobbies at once demanding my attention.  Anyway, that would be it.  I usually buy midrange, but with the mining bubble the midrange cards are now priced $50-100 more than before.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 6, 2017)

Vario said:


> I usually buy midrange, but with the mining bubble the midrange cards are now priced $50-100 more than before.



Luckily, although this is just an observation, prices seem to be leveling out  compared to what they were just a couple months ago, particularly with the RX580 and RX570, at Newegg at least. Also, Newegg's stock of said cards is WAY better than it was. Unfortunately, prices on GTX 1060's seem to be going up. Of course, if you're planning on getting something like a 1080/ti, this observation is a bit of a moot point lol.


----------



## Vario (Oct 8, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Luckily, although this is just an observation, prices seem to be leveling out  compared to what they were just a couple months ago, particularly with the RX580 and RX570, at Newegg at least. Also, Newegg's stock of said cards is WAY better than it was. Unfortunately, prices on GTX 1060's seem to be going up. Of course, if you're planning on getting something like a 1080/ti, this observation is a bit of a moot point lol.


I wanted a 1070 but at this point 1.5 years after its launch I'd just get whatever is after that.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 8, 2017)

There's lots of rumors of a 1070 Ti releasing soon, and my guess is there will be some price drops when it does.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

2tb hdd just isn't enough these days. I should get a 10tb and be done with HDDs for all time after that.

I may even switch to optane and drop my ssd boot drive.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm pretty darn happy with my current set up.  Like StrayKAT, I'm struggling with storage space though.  Might try to find a hard drive for more storage when I get a chance.  Thought about maybe just adding another 300GB Velociraptor and putting them in Raid 1.  My storage needs usually aren't very high....usually under 500GB's, but some of these games are getting HUGE as of late.  I had to forego downloading three titles I wanted to play because together they we're over 130GB's....Shadows of Mordor 43.8 gigs? Come on.....  Skyrim does everything quite well under 10?

Dual booting isn't helping either.....


Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'm pretty darn happy with my current set up.  Like StrayKAT, I'm struggling with storage space though.  Might try to find a hard drive for more storage when I get a chance.  Thought about maybe just adding another 300GB Velociraptor and putting them in Raid 1.  My storage needs usually aren't very high....usually under 500GB's, but some of these games are getting HUGE as of late.  I had to forego downloading three titles I wanted to play because together they we're over 130GB's....Shadows of Mordor 43.8 gigs? Come on.....  Skyrim does everything quite well under 10?
> 
> Dual booting isn't helping either.....
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have a few of those big ones too. Many new games are 25GB+. Mordor, Doom, GTAV. I don't need all installed, but it's nice to have Doom and GTA installed longterm.

edit: Star Citizen will apparently be 100GB


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2017)

My three were BioShock: Infinity, Wolfenstein: The New Order, and Shadow of Mordor.  I was also looking to add the second Wolfenstein too, but ended that thought with a chuckle.....   I kind of wanted to walk through them casually this winter.  I've got a list together that I plan on plowing through....these are no longer on it.  The only large ones I have loaded now are Witcher III and Fallout 4....the others will have to wait until I get more storage.

100GB's for a game.  All I can say is thanks for letting me know so I don't purchase it accidentily.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

Liquid Cool said:


> My three were BioShock: Infinity, Wolfenstein: The New Order, and Shadow of Mordor.  I was also looking to add the second Wolfenstein too, but ended that thought with a chuckle.....   I kind of wanted to walk through them casually this winter.  I've got a list together that I plan on plowing through....these are no longer on it.  The only large ones I have loaded now are Witcher III and Fallout 4....the others will have to wait until I get more storage.
> 
> 100GB's for a game.  All I can say is thanks for letting me know so I don't purchase it accidentily.....
> 
> ...



Well, they're making a more single player oriented version as well, called Squadron 42. It will probably be smaller, but I doubt it'll be any smaller than these other big games (50gb). I have to try it, as I'm a Wing Commander fan and these are the creator's first games in years.

I'm not sure why Skyrim is so much smaller. I guess since it's a 2011 game, with fairly non-realistic textures, it slims it down a bit. They've upscaled the resolution in the HD pack and in SE, but not done much to enhance the detail or meshes. So maybe that's what still keeps the size down. I've also heard the audio is compressed, so that makes it smaller.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2017)

A kick ass nas for all my stuff I've been aquireing for 20 years.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> edit: Star Citizen will apparently be 100GB



Holy sh*t  

I'd like to get a nice big SSD to at least put all my Sims games on + all the mods I have for them (I have 1 GB of custom content/mods for Sims 3 alone lol; it's about the same for Sims 4), maybe something like 250 to 500GB, but they're expensive. Maybe someday


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2017)

A new Mobo, Ram and CPU would be nice right now can't seem to pick which though RyZen or Threadripper


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> 2tb hdd just isn't enough these days. I should get a 10tb and be done with HDDs for all time after that.
> 
> I may even switch to optane and drop my ssd boot drive.


I'd rather choose a dirt cheap 64GB SSD to cache your HDD with Intel Smart Response than an expensive 32GB optane. Optane has better speed but a 64GB SSD will store twice as much and cost half as much as 32GB Optane while it will still provide a decent boost to write/read speeds and access time. You can even use a larger SSD drive to cache your HDD, it'll create a 64GB cache partition and the rest will be available for you to use as a normal SSD. In my country for the price of a 32GB Optane you can buy a 850 EVO 250GB. No brainer. 64GB to speed up your HDD and still have +150GB SSD space available.

Here's how I set up mine

-2x256GB Raid0 SSDs (OS)
-512GB SSD (64GB cache for the 3TB HDD, over 400GB left)
-3TB HDD with 64GB cache from the 512GB SSD
+ a spare 1TB (2 partitions)







here are some results I found, apparently it works quite well.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 9, 2017)

=


cucker tarlson said:


> I'd rather choose a dirt cheap 64GB SSD to cache your HDD with Intel Smart Response than an expensive 32GB optane. Optane has better speed but a 64GB SSD will store twice as much and cost half as much as 32GB Optane while it will still provide a decent boost to write/read speeds and access time. You can even use a larger SSD drive to cache your HDD, it'll create a 64GB cache partition and the rest will be available for you to use as a normal SSD.



I was gonna try that, but it seems I'd just have to pay extra anyways. Unless I'm misinformed? PrimoCache requires a $30 fee. I heard you can set up caching in IRST, but that doesn't even recognize my NVME drive. Is it because my OS is already installed on it?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> =
> 
> 
> I was gonna try that, but it seems I'd just have to pay extra anyways. Unless I'm misinformed? PrimoCache requires a $30 fee. I heard you can set up caching in IRST, but that doesn't even recognize my NVME drive. Is it because my OS is already installed on it?


yes you need a spare ssd for caching, can't use the OS drive to cache a HDD.
Dunno about nvme, try the newest irst, maybe it got a fix or a patch or something....


BTW this is my cached 3TB HDD in ATTO. This is fire


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> yes you need a spare ssd for caching, can't use the OS drive to cache a HDD.
> Dunno about nvme, try the newest irst, maybe it got a fix or a patch or something....



I'll look into it when I install the new Windows update soon. Gonna put that on a HDD and format the nvme anyways. If it still doesn't work, I probably will go Optane. Even if I don't use it longterm myself, I may find a use for it elsewhere.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 9, 2017)

AMD TR 1950X
G.Skill Trident Z 64GB(4x16GB) 
ASRock X399 Tachi
EVGA K1NGPIN 1080Ti x4
Samsung 960 EVO 1TB SSD x4
Corsair 900D
EVGA 1600W T2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I'll look into it when I install the new Windows update soon. Gonna put that on a HDD and format the nvme anyways. If it still doesn't work, I probably will go Optane. Even if I don't use it longterm myself, I may find a use for it elsewhere.


Way I see it it's a nice extra, if you have 2 SSDs and a HDD in your system already it's almost free performance.


----------



## PHaS3 (Oct 9, 2017)

I need myself a Vega 56 (or 1070 failing that). Borrowing a 970 since my 970 died a fiery death. Fortunately its the identical model lol. 

But omg do I need a new card :| like now :|


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 9, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'd rather choose a dirt cheap 64GB SSD to cache your HDD with Intel Smart Response than an expensive 32GB optane. Optane has better speed but a 64GB SSD will store twice as much and cost half as much as 32GB Optane while it will still provide a decent boost to write/read speeds and access time. You can even use a larger SSD drive to cache your HDD, it'll create a 64GB cache partition and the rest will be available for you to use as a normal SSD.


You're far better off just getting at least a 512GB SSD and put a 40 GB or so partition on it for the OS. The larger SSDs always have denser, faster Nand.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 10, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> You're far better off just getting at least a 512GB SSD and put a 40 GB or so partition on it for the OS. The larger SSDs always have denser, faster Nand.


I was talking about buying a separate SSD for your HDD, you actually can't use an OS SSD to set up Smart Response.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 10, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I was talking about buying a separate SSD for your HDD, you actually can't use an OS SSD to set up Smart Response.


I know you were, I'm saying you're better off spending a bit more and getting a faster, larger SSD to both install OS and run progs and games. With the prices of SSDs these days, Smart Response is kinda old school. Most people seriously into PC performance are installing the OS on an SSD now, or even a NVMe type SSD.

As far as improving the performance of a HDD with Smart Response, I would again say HDDs now are dirt cheap too. You can get a pretty fast WD Black 6TB for like $215 brand new. Got mine about a year ago on a special deal for $230. Components are quickly changing in tech and price.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

Frag Maniac said:


> I know you were, I'm saying you're better off spending a bit more and getting a faster, larger SSD to both install OS and run progs and games. With the prices of SSDs these days, Smart Response is kinda old school. Most people seriously into PC performance are installing the OS on an SSD now, or even a NVMe type SSD.
> 
> As far as improving the performance of a HDD with Smart Response, I would again say HDDs now are dirt cheap too. You can get a pretty fast WD Black 6TB for like $215 brand new. Got mine about a year ago on a special deal for $230. Components are quickly changing in tech and price.



The prices of SSDs still suck imo. And I'm not into performance so much as wanting lots of HDD space. Everyone's mileage will vary here, I guess.. but the scales are tipping for more storage for me. I'm not going to bother with SSDs again for some time, I think.

I also dislike just having an OS on SSD. I already do that, and I've run into problems. Windows makes it a pain in the ass to move the Program Files folder and Windows App store files off of the main drive (if you have any AAA games from there, it becomes noticeable).

If I can get fast loading times with just caching, I'm good.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 10, 2017)

I want a coffee


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> . I'm not going to bother with SSDs again for some time, I think.


wow... ill never go back to spinners except for cold storage.

Partition the drive and have your games load to it. Or back them up on another drive...steam amd origin does this.  This way you can obliterate the os and not worry about apps. 

You can also image your system on day0 once everything is installed and restore from the image... many better options that relgegating yourself to 10 years ago.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> wow... ill never go back to spinners except for cold storage.
> 
> Partition the drive and have your games load to it. Or back them up on another drive...steam amd origin does this.  This way you can obliterate the os and not worry about apps.
> 
> You can also image your system on day0 once everything is installed and restore from the image... many better options that relgegating yourself to 10 years ago.



I don't have nearly enough SSD space for Steam. Just a 256 nvme. I had a 500gb SATA evo, but gave it to my dad (and even that would run out quick).

Anyways, all I'm doing now is dropping the "OS drive" idea and putting everything on one drive.. then cache.

10 years ago didn't have 50GB games either


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2017)

I only install the games i generally play, only a few. So that helps with space management. Or, installl them, back them up to hdd, when you want to play restore the install. Way faster than DL and install. And you get your cake and eat it too.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I only install the games i generally play, only a few. So that helps with space management. Or, installl them, back them up to hdd, when you want to play restore the install. Way faster than DL and install.



Yeah, I was doing that for awhile.. but it got frustrating. There's also many I'd like to keep on longterm (sandboxes, sports, MP games).

There are a few SATA SSDs in the 2TB range I could live with (but still smaller than I'd like). If they got a little cheaper, I'd go for that (Sandisk/WD Blue, the newer Crucials). They're over $500 atm.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't have nearly enough SSD space for Steam. Just a 256 nvme. I had a 500gb SATA evo, but gave it to my dad (and even that would run out quick).
> 
> Anyways, all I'm doing now is dropping the "OS drive" idea and putting everything on one drive.. then cache.
> 
> 10 years ago didn't have 50GB games either


I'm with you. I have several applications and photos/videos on my computer, and all the games these days take SO much space to install. I'm prone to dropping in on about 10 different games on a semi-regular basis, playing 2 or 3 all the time (currently BDO, TW:Warhammer, and Idle Champions, with a side of DOS2) and several others on a "light" basis. I couldn't fit into a 500Gb drive easily, and I absolutely can't afford anything that high on my current budget anyway.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm with you. I have several applications and photos/videos on my computer, and all the games these days take SO much space to install. I'm prone to dropping in on about 10 different games on a semi-regular basis, playing 2 or 3 all the time (currently BDO, TW:Warhammer, and Idle Champions, with a side of DOS2) and several others on a "light" basis. I couldn't fit into a 500Gb drive easily, and I absolutely can't afford anything that high on my current budget anyway.



I see you have Star Citizen in your sig too. Apparently it's going to be 100gb lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I see you have Star Citizen in your sig too. Apparently it's going to be 100gb lol.


Yeah, between that, Elite, and My Massive Epee...err... Skyrim Install, I meant, I have a lot of "Game" on my computer


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 10, 2017)

You kids play too many games. 

I wish I had that much time in my life to do it again!


----------



## Shambles1980 (Oct 10, 2017)

wish-list is something like 1700 ryzen cpu and a decent board to go with it. a 24" 16:10 monitor some where around 75hz. and a 980ti.
some ram wouldn't hurt i guess like 16gb..
Throw in like 2-3 2tb wd red drives. some of those snazzy bootable m.2 512gb or so (just a couple) and maybe one 1tb SSD just incase..

that would keep me happy for a while 

What il probably end up with however is my same old system, possibly getting the monitor.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> You kids play too many games.
> 
> I wish I had that much time in my life to do it again!



Sad thing is... I'm old.

I just don't have a family to wear me out


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Sad thing is... I'm old.
> 
> I just don't have a family to wear me out


Sadder thing is I'm that old, _and_ have the family to wear me out   hence the long list of games I want to play, but will never get around to


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I see you have Star Citizen in your sig too. Apparently it's going to be 100gb lol.


lol I just claimed my GoW4 code I recieved back in november 2016 with my GTX1080, I forgot about it completely. Ppl say it's a rad game but the installation says a freaking 121GB  Downloading as we speak, will share my thoughts of the game next year


----------



## Rogge (Oct 10, 2017)

I want an entirely new computer. Be it AMD or Intel based, I want (well, need) a new system..


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> lol I just claimed my GoW4 code I recieved back in november 2016 with my GTX1080, I forgot about it completely. Ppl say it's a rad game but the installation says a freaking 121GB  Downloading as we speak, will share my thoughts of the game next year



Damn, didn't know that was large too. I had planned on getting it sometime.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Oct 10, 2017)

everything is ridiculously large these days.. I remember when 4 floppy's for a single install was Massive lol.
121gb would be like 80 thousand floppys


----------



## Dimi (Oct 10, 2017)

I really want to upgrade to an i7 8700K from my 4770K. Unless i can hold off on waiting for Cannon Lake for maybe 8 cores.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 10, 2017)

@ StrayKAT,
honestly, SSDs are so easy to use as OS drives now you don't really see people having issues with them anymore. You're the first I've seen say they're a hassle to use since before the controllers got consistently good on them.

The bottom line is, whether you're looking for storage or not, drive performance is why people use Smart Response, so that was the topic we were discussing, and a 500+Mb/s boot drive SSD is about the best way to speed up OS and program response time.

That isn't to say storage space at a decent price isn't a good option too, they're just different subjects. That said, I DO feel $215 for a 6TB HDD that performs as well as the WD Black is quite a good deal. That's less than $36 a TB.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, they're making a more single player oriented version as well, called Squadron 42. It will probably be smaller, but I doubt it'll be any smaller than these other big games (50gb). I have to try it, as I'm a Wing Commander fan and these are the creator's first games in years.
> 
> I'm not sure why Skyrim is so much smaller. I guess since it's a 2011 game, with fairly non-realistic textures, it slims it down a bit. They've upscaled the resolution in the HD pack and in SE, but not done much to enhance the detail or meshes. So maybe that's what still keeps the size down. I've also heard the audio is compressed, so that makes it smaller.



Low-res texturing, ingame engine cutscenes, limited soundtrack and FX.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 11, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Damn, didn't know that was large too. I had planned on getting it sometime.


I started downloading it but after several hours my download just reset to 0%. Googled it and apparently this is an issue many ppl seem to be getting with GoW4 and many other windows store games, so I'm not going to bother. What a piece of trash windows store is.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I started downloading it but after several hours my download just reset to 0%. Googled it and apparently this is an issue many ppl seem to be getting with GoW4 and many other windows store games, so I'm not going to bother. What a piece of trash windows store is.



Huh. I've never had that issue, but never downloaded something as large yet. I think the biggest was ReCore and one of the Forzas.

I reinstalled Windows on HDD with the blank nvme and IRST still doesn't see it. Oh well. I'll just use Optane then.

I almost have enough for another PC... I already have another z270 board. Just need a spare CPU and HDD (and will use that nvme there). I guess I'll put that on my wishlist too.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

How about filling out system specs there Stray...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> How about filling out system specs there Stray...



Done.. and subject to change.

Speaking of Optane, looks like Intel's new drives will have U.2 options. I may very well get one of those one day. I hate having a useless port.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

Your m.2 drive is nvme...your m.2 port(s) only support SATA. Check your manual/specs. 

You are going to have to use the annoyingly still exists u.2 port...there are u.2 to m.2 adapters... or pcie AOC for your m.2.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Your m.2 drive is nvme...your m.2 port(s) only support SATA. Check you manual/specs.
> 
> You are going to have to use the annoyingly still exists u.2 port...there are u.2 m.2 adapters... or pcie.



I have 2 m.2's and 2 u.2's.

But Intel's new/rumored SSDs will be PCIe or U.2

edit: I guess this particular board is weird for a 270. It's got some server/workstation features, as that's what the company is mainly known for.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

The number is totally irrelevant. My point is that board only supports SATA based M.2 modules, not NVME.

There are just a couple of U.2 devices out there. If it satisfies your OCD to use one, there certainly isn't an issue in doing so. Just be careful as sometimes SATA ports are disabled when using M.2/U.2 devices depending on which one and where its lanes are sourced from. RTM for details. 

For $225ish bucks, its a surprise it doesn't have NVMe support... Supermicro isn't typically a 'go-to' for enthusiasts.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The number is totally irrelevant. My point is that board only supports SATA based M.2 modules, not NVME.
> 
> There are just a couple of U.2 devices out there. If it satisfies your OCD to use one, there certainly isn't an issue in doing so. Just be careful as sometimes SATA ports are disabled when using M.2/U.2 devices depending on which one and where its lanes are sourced from. RTM for details.



Ah I see.

What does this mean btw?

2 PCIe 3.0 x4 U.2* (1 share with M.2)(RAID 0,1 support)*

I know there aren't many U.2 devices (and they're all outrageously priced). I'm just mentioning it because this was today's news and had me curious if I may find a use for those ports after all. I noticed TechPowerUp was actually writing an article... but it hasn't showed up. Apparently Intel is gearing these for the consumer market, but I doubt they'll be that cheap.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

Wait... what do you also mean by this board doesn't support nvme? I'm so confused now. I have an nvme drive (that I just took out). Are you saying it's only SATA... and merely looks like an nvme drive? 

And why is the interface listed as PCIe?

1x PCIe3.0 x4 (Rear Open) for Thunderbolt AIC support
2x PCIe 3.0 x4 M.2 (M-key)(2x support 22110)(RAID 0,1 support)
2x PCIe 3.0 x4 U.2 (RAID 0,1 support)


Sorry for the double posts and all the questions.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

M.2 is the slot. M.2 slots can handle SATA and/or NVMe protocol/interface modules. You are saying your drive is NVMe based. However, the specifications for your board state it only supports SATA based modules.

*M.2 Interface:* *SATA*
*M.2 Form Factor:* 22110 (RAID 0,1 support)
https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Core/Z270/C7Z270-PG.cfm

Did i get the right board? Pretty sure its the one listed in the signature.

Edit: its listed as pcie because that is where the lanes are sourced and its bandwidth. 

Not sure where you copied your portion from, but you missed the part in the SATA section of your board this line....
+ 2 PCIe 3.0 x4 M.2 (M-key)(2x supports 22110, 1 compatible with SATA)(RAID 0,1 support) 

.....wait.. it says ONE compatible with sata...wth? Specs are confusing as hell. One is likely nvme only the other is sata and nvme.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> M.2 is the slot. M.2 slots can handle SATA and/or NVMe protocol/interface modules. You are saying your drive is NVMe based. However, the specifications for your board state it only supports SATA based modules.
> 
> *M.2 Interface:* *SATA*
> *M.2 Form Factor:* 22110 (RAID 0,1 support)
> ...



That's it. But technically, it's Supermicro's consumer brand "SuperO".

http://www.supero.com/en/product-series/31-c7z270-pg.html

The specs seem more or less the same, but I don't see anything about SATA M.2 on that site. And the advertising blurbs don't say it either.

In the manual, it just says

PCI-E M.2 Connector (PCI-E M.2)
The PCI-E M.2 connector is for devices such as memory cards, wireless
adapters, etc. These devices must conform to the PCIE M.2 specifications
(fromerly known as NGFF).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 11, 2017)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249164

is it worth buying those for ~$55 ? They're new,with 36 month warranty,on special offer today...


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> That's it. But technically, it's Supermicro's consumer brand "SuperO".
> 
> http://www.supero.com/en/product-series/31-c7z270-pg.html
> 
> ...


Perhaps reach out and ask.


----------



## Konceptz (Oct 11, 2017)

Ubiquiti USG Gateway
Ubiquiti 8 port POE switch 150watt
Ryzen revision or i7-8700K
32gb of DDR4
New video card if I go with Ryzen
512gb 960 Pro


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Perhaps reach out and ask.



Hehe.. Well, I reached out to you 

On another note, I'm surprised that my HDD isn't so bad on it's own. I think I'll be fine once I get a cache installed. The first install boot up was painfully slow, but the rest haven't been.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

Reach out to the COMPANY.. who would hopefully know it better than their obviously jenky specs and manual........


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Reach out to the COMPANY.. who would hopefully know it better than their obviously jenky specs and manual........



Ah.. I might, if I ran into issues. Like I said, I have a 256gb nvme. And a sata 850evo. They weren't the same. Even though the nvme was a shitty WD model, it was still better.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

Or, just use cache and HDD... your choice, but..... seems silly to me to waste the NVMe drive caching a HDD....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 11, 2017)

cache rules everything around me


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Or, just use cache and HDD... your choice, but..... seems silly to me to waste the NVMe drive caching a HDD....



I didn't. It was an OS drive. IRST doesn't even recognize the nvme at all.

I'm getting a little exhausted with people telling me not to buy Optane though. It's perfect for my uses.  When I first built the machine, I was also convinced to get that Evo...which was a terrible choice. SSD space sucks balls.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 11, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> cache rules everything around me


CREAM..get the money, dolla dolla bills ...ya'll.


@ Stray, enjoy your Optane.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> CREAM..get the money, dolla dolla bills ...ya'll.
> 
> 
> @ Stray, enjoy your Optane.



Heh song has been stuck in my head.. as I went to cook some breakfast.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 11, 2017)

Optane is fast as hell but still only 32GB for a hefty price. Caching the HDD with an SSD is still an option for those running +2 SSDs and can't be done on nvme (I figure that's cause it needs to be connected via Intel's sata pch as well as the hdd it's caching to work). Like, I said, this options works out best as an extra feature for those who have a couple ssds and a hdd in their system already.

But if you wanna K.I.S.S. then a 5/8/10TB HDD with optane is a nice and clean solution.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 11, 2017)

wish list, hmm, a 1080Ti maybe. Or an X299/X399 platform


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 11, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> Optane is fast as hell but still only 32GB for a hefty price. Caching the HDD with an SSD is still an option for those running +2 SSDs and can't be done on nvme (I figure that's cause it needs to be connected via Intel's sata pch as well as the hdd it's caching to work). Like, I said, this options works out best as an extra feature for those who have a couple ssds and a hdd in their system already.
> 
> But if you wanna K.I.S.S. then a 5/8/10TB HDD with optane is a nice and clean solution.



Thanks..

And @EarthDog, I didn't mean to direct that frustration at you. Just speaking against general consensus and whatnot. I suppose you could say PC enthusiasts think more about performance and recommend hot rods and ricers. But I really just want a truck. Maybe a 454 SS.


----------



## hat (Oct 12, 2017)

Within the realm of feasibility here...

i5 8400, with a 16GB kit of DDR4 2666 and a cheaper board with at least 2 pci-e x16 slots, and hopefully some supplemental power connection for pci-e power. New power supply to go along with that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2017)

*sigh* just hoping the box lasts another couple of years... can't manage it short term


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 12, 2017)

a  Intel Xeon phi Co processor , tough sad thing is luxion keyshot doest support this 
a GTX 1080 Ti cus im quiting on amd!

right now im happy with my workstation only grapics card is way underpowered...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Morgoth said:


> a  Intel Xeon phi Co processor , tough sad thing is luxion keyshot doest support this
> a GTX 1080 Ti cus im quiting on amd!
> 
> right now im happy with my workstation only grapics card is way underpowered...



Why are you quitting? I have AMD envy personally. But jumping ship wouldn't be smart atm.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 12, 2017)

cant even get a rx 580 for a normal price or ist even in stock, niether a vega card for a proper price or in stock


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 12, 2017)

Morgoth said:


> cant even get a rx 580 for a normal price or ist even in stock, niether a vega card for a proper price or in stock



Oh, OK. Same. It's good that I'm strapped for cash atm anyways.


----------



## mac_user (Oct 13, 2017)

I would like to own Asus FM2A88X-ITX+


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2017)

I finally decided to take some action and make my OP wish from #1 post come true. I just found out there's a freesync version of the Alienware monitor which is a lot cheaper than g-sync, and with a 240hz monitor who wants to use g-sync anyway. The money I'll get from selling my S2716DG should cover both the monitor and the G900 mouse, so it's a super sweet deal. 1440p gaming is neat but if you want your fps really high then 1080p is the only reasonable option. I'm gonna get DOOM first, then the new Wolfenstein (hope it'll run just as good).


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 14, 2017)

I thought it would be 8700K+mobo+RAM, but i just built a PC for my friend with these components (+GTX1070) and had a bit of PUBG. While minimum frame rates were slightly better, overall experience wasn't much different from my i7 4790K (+GTX980Ti) and now I'm not sure anymore.
I might just go for fast 1440P monitor and better graphics card. But, do i need it if i feel perfectly comfortable with my 24' 1080p @75Hz monitor and GTX 980Ti?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2017)

980ti and 1070 are pretty much the same. And you need a 1080 or a 1080Ti to see 8700K really stretch its legs. Otherwise you're GPU limited most of the time.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> I thought it would be 8700K+mobo+RAM, but i just built a PC for my friend with these components (+GTX1070) and had a bit of PUBG. While minimum frame rates were slightly better, overall experience wasn't much different from my i7 4790K (+GTX980Ti) and now I'm not sure anymore.
> I might just go for fast 1440P monitor and better graphics card. But, do i need it if i feel perfectly comfortable with my 24' 1080p @75Hz monitor and GTX 980Ti?



Framerate variances because of CPU and RAM are minimal. Almost any quad core with 4+ GHz (excluding AMD Bulldozer) will give you about the same framerate. It's up to better graphic card to really bump up the framerate... And even if you're CPU limited, having faster graphic card helps more than also buying new faster CPU (and thus also entire new platform).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 14, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Framerate variances because of CPU and RAM are minimal. Almost any quad core with 4+ GHz (excluding AMD Bulldozer) will give you about the same framerate. It's up to better graphic card to really bump up the framerate... And *even if you're CPU limited, having faster graphic card helps more than also buying new faster CPU* (and thus also entire new platform).


Well, any cpu bound test seems to prove otherwise. It's actually common knowledge that if a fast gpu like a 1080 gets bottlenecked by the cpu, then replacing the gpu with an even faster one is just plain stupid. It'd get even more bottlenecked and will give you hardly any performance increase.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2017)

All that CPU bound tests prove is that you're not getting the maximum. They don't tell you that lowest framerate which is most irritating is entirely on graphic card. CPU only helps you reaching very high max framerate.


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 15, 2017)

Almost correct @RejZoR , once you have 4c 8t processor at least for this particular game, all that matters is GPU. But then, a GTX980Ti is almost overkill for 1080p.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 15, 2017)

My current wishlist is:
Ryzen 1700/1700X with an ITX mobo
16GB of 3200MHz RAM
Vega 56 or a GTX 1070/1070Ti
A Corsair RMx550
And a HTC Vive


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 15, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Almost correct @RejZoR , once you have 4c 8t processor at least for this particular game, all that matters is GPU. But then, a GTX980Ti is almost overkill for 1080p.


that's not just any 4c/8t, that's 7900X on DDR4.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 15, 2017)

Steelseries Apex m500 keyboard. Cherry MX Red.
Told my wife to buy me one for my birthday in november.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 15, 2017)

Even though they don't exist yet, a 4K 120/144hz monitor please


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 15, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Almost correct @RejZoR , once you have 4c 8t processor at least for this particular game, all that matters is GPU. But then, a GTX980Ti is almost overkill for 1080p.



It's not an overkill if your target is high framerate for 120Hz or 144Hz monitor. Where 1080p is actually preferred so you're easily achieving that. All of a sudden GTX980Ti isn't an overkill anymore...


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 15, 2017)

a whole ryzen system x 2 and some decent network racks that would work under a desk. As well as smarthome stuff.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm having second thoughts on this alienware 240hz display. I found out XL2546 has the same technology as FG2421 had, a black frame insertion, plus it's actually native 240Hz and actually has very good brightness when in DynamicAccuracy mode (well, pretty much all the time since it's on by default).  The design of the Aleinware is so much slicker though, but I think ultimately the one with blur reduction (the sweetest one for motion clarity), 240Hz (no tearing) and good brightness is all a high refresh/low blur gamer can ever ask for.

Halp me out.

Geez I already can see the sick moves I'll be pulling off in DyingLight and Shadow Warrior 2 with 240Hz and blur reduction. The world ain't ready.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 18, 2017)

Optane works a helluva lot better than expected. So far at least. Bootup speeds are similar to SSD. It even defrags (or trims) like an SSD.. and at the same speed. Weird.

Now I need a big ass HDD.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2017)

Creative BlasterX Siege M04 mouse. Looks like a mouse I've been waiting for. Perfect shape,perfect weight,great sensor,light and quiet clicks, good looks (nice idea with the RGB base instead of top, lightens up the mousepad and desk ,not just flashes cloros in your face). Plus the price is really,really good.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Optane works a helluva lot better than expected. So far at least. Bootup speeds are similar to SSD. It even defrags (or trims) like an SSD.. and at the same speed. Weird.
> 
> Now I need a big ass HDD.


youve had it for loke a couple days... what kind of defragmentation were you expecting in a short time?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2017)

Optane has nice speeds, but 16/32GB is an obvious limitation, no need to delve any deeper, this is very,very limited space for caching a huge HDD if you're accessing random files frequently. Hit and miss.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2017)

So maybe I'd like a 8700k setup with 64gb of rammers. I have maxed out my ram usage before and I enjoy extra threads where my current rig runs out.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2017)

I find 16GB absolutely sufficient if it weren't for those friggin memory leaks on Win 10. On 8.1 I could run my system 24/7 with no leaks FOR WEEKS. On Win10 after fresh restart I've got 12% RAM usage. It's now been running for 6 hours, I played 2 hrs of Andromeda (btw I'm blown away by the first Eos mission), running torrents (110% legal) and watching youtube. Now it's at 38% usage just with the browser open.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2017)

No leaks here bud. 

Look in the mirror for your source of use.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2017)

That narrows it down to anything but nvidia drivers  since we run completely different systems and (probably) completely different software except for Pascal GPU drivers.

I suspect firefox, it chugs ram like crazy. Too bad I find it smoother than any other browser on a 27" 1440p screen, scrolling pages up and down is really clearer and smoother than Opera or Chrome.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 22, 2017)

Double my DDR3 16GB@2100, then new 1080 ti.
But as reality dictates I may stick with my 2 780ti's...id settle for some new games(to me).


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 22, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> youve had it for loke a couple days... what kind of defragmentation were you expecting in a short time?


 
loke?

I still expected defrag to be as slow -- -painfully slow -- like any other HDD. I had put a fresh install of Windows, a bunch of Store Apps (including maybe 30GB of games), Office, and maybe 100GB of Steam games. But the defrag was SSD speeds. And like I said, it even says "Trimming" instead of "Defragmenting" in the status. I can't remember now, but it only does that with SSDs, right? It seems like it tricked the OS into thinking I'm running an SSD. 

All I wanted was fast bootup and loading for commonly used apps.. so this is just a nice perk.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2017)

Typo, clearly.... Theres a difference between half the muppets on here saying hole for whole or brake for break or there for their.

Anyway... it's only doing the data on the ssd. Not the data on the hdd...which is a defrag, not trim. They are two different things.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 22, 2017)

i feel a bit ashamed to admit to this but nothing at all is on my PC wish list.. oh dear.. he he

trog


----------



## scevism (Oct 22, 2017)

Im due for a extra ssd drive and new graphics card upgrade pb more as my system is like 4 years old now.
What do you all think i can upgrade on my system?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2017)

Your CPU is still relevant, it'll drive a 1080Ti fine. If you're running a dinosaur like R9 290 then even a GTX 1080 will be a huge upgrade, both in terms of performance and efficiency. This and a 500GB ssd for games.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 23, 2017)

*1950X* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CBH3R4/?tag=tec06d-20
Same at newegg, too.

She's droppin boys!  $880


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Typo, clearly.... Theres a difference between half the muppets on here saying hole for whole or brake for break or there for their.
> 
> Anyway... it's only doing the data on the ssd. Not the data on the hdd...which is a defrag, not trim. They are two different things.



Ah OK. Yeah, it was strange to see, in any case. If that's what it's doing, I guess there's no way it can traditionally defrag then? It shows 3 "Solid State Drives" as media type. The HDD, the Recovery partition, and the Optane memory.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 23, 2017)

And when you select the hdd it TRIMs? Ive never used optane before so i have no idea. The HDD should still be able to be defragged id imagine...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2017)

does the system (I have win 10) trim or attempt to defrag SSDs when I click optimize in control panel disk optimization ? I have a raid0 volume so a lot of info is unavailable when I try to figure out wheter trim is working or not. Trimcheck 0.7 says trim is working properly, but still I'd prefer a manual option just in case.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 23, 2017)

I believe defrag should be disabled on ssd in 10 so it trims. Check.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> And when you select the hdd it TRIMs? Ive never used optane before so i have no idea. The HDD should still be able to be defragged id imagine...



Yeah, it trims. There's no other option (the the bottom volume is Optane).










edit: Tell me if that image shows up. Using an image upload site that's new to me.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 23, 2017)

Image shows up... but why not use tpu to upload?????

Anyway... weird... not sure you can defrag the hdd with optane running... may have to use a 3rd party application. Hdd caanot 'trim'


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Image shows up... but why not use tpu to upload?????
> 
> Anyway... weird... not sure you can defrag the hdd with optane running... may have to use a 3rd party application.



I clicked the image button and it said insert.. but it didn't have a pop up. Or maybe something screwed up. Anyhow, if the url showed the image, it's cool.

Yeah, it's weird. But maybe by design. After you attach the memory the RST app (or standalone Optane app) reboots into a DOS/low level mode and reconfigures the system in some mysterious way. I don't think it behaves like normal cache at least. 

Found a screenshot elsewhere:


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 3, 2017)

For all of my defense of Optane memory, that went useless overnight  I'll put it in a cheapo machine I'm building, I guess. I bought the newer Optane drive, gonna set it as boot.

I didn't realize I could get my WD nvme SSD to work in IRST (my bios was in UEFI mode before). So I put that in. It accelated a WD Black HDD surprisingly well. Might be especially nice to just accelerate these as secondary drives later. Should I do this or just get some cheap SSDs?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 4, 2017)

Lol, all in on optane!


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 4, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, all in on optane!



I was gonna hold out for a 480gb, but I don't know when that'll come in u.2. And these keep selling out. So I grabbed it. 

Just need to rethink what to do for more space now.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 4, 2017)

Next on the wishlist is x299. Strange how few have u.2 options. Or are gimped with just one port.

I'm slowly considering myself a Supermicro fan, but they've yet to release their x299 gaming board. It'll have what I need, if they do.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 5, 2017)

Probably a mic a dac, and a good dslr camera since I'm thinking about starting a youtube channel next year.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Nov 6, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> Lets see, at Newegg I have in my list are:
> 
> - Hauppauge WinTV-quadHD tuner.
> - Intel Pentium G4600T
> ...



LOL, I remember my TV tuner from 15 years ago, I thought it was soo cool. Too bad each channel change came with like a 2 second delay lol. The good old days.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Next on the wishlist is x299. Strange how few have u.2 options. Or are gimped with just one port.
> 
> I'm slowly considering myself a Supermicro fan, but they've yet to release their x299 gaming board. It'll have what I need, if they do.


The vast majority have two m.2 slots. It is more rare for them to have one. 

Supermico... solid, missionary only.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The vast majority have two m.2 slots. It is more rare for them to have one.
> 
> Supermico... solid, missionary only.



I'm stumped. What do you mean by missionary? I have a 270 I like more than an ASUS I also have. So I'd like to stick with them. The only thing I miss is an EZ Mode. This is full on Nerd.

Seems like everyone went all in on M.2 only. MSI is the only one besides Supermicro with U.2 (but only 1 port). Maybe these new Intel drives will change the trend a little. It's partly their fault for only making enterprise before.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2017)

I wouldn't go for X299 now, pci-e 4.0 is coming next year.

Anyways, I was thinking this:

Alienware 240Hz g-sync for my current GTX1080 (would cost me 350PLN)

Alienware 240Hz freesync and a new Vega 64 Liquid (would cost me about the same given how much cheaper that freesync version is, I could sell my Dell for at least 2000 while this one costs 1700. Plus Vega Liquid has finally got a very nice pricetag here, 10% lower than 1080Ti)

I wanna go back from 1440p 144hz, high res with high refresh is nice, but I'm most comfortable playing at +100fps. Custom 1080Ti's are just too highly priced ATM, that'd cost me 3x as much as the options I provided.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> I wouldn't go for X299 now, pci-e 4.0 is coming next year.
> 
> Anyways, I was thinking this:
> 
> ...



Ah that makes sense. ETA on PCIE 4?

I could use gsync too.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 6, 2017)

Was thinking about getting an Intel 900p and an i7 5775c to turn my pc full beast mode. Hearing allyn talk about the 900p in his pod cast made me have to have it after comparing it to the 960 pro and Intel 750. The 5775c seems completely op when you disable the igpu and use the eDRAM as an L4 cache, also seems like the logical choice to pair with the 32gb of ram and a 900p. What do you guys think? It would only set me back about 900 dollars


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Was thinking about getting an Intel 900p and an i7 5775c to turn my pc full beast mode. Hearing allyn talk about the 900p in his pod cast made me have to have it after comparing it to the 960 pro and Intel 750. The 5775c seems completely op when you disable the igpu and use the eDRAM as an L4 cache, also seems like the logical choice to pair with the 32gb of ram and a 900p. What do you guys think? It would only set me back about 900 dollars



Well I just splurged on a 900p so obviously I say yes. I originally was gonna hold out for larger sizes but who knows when the hell that will be.

Can you do that igfx trick on 7700k? And how?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 6, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Can you do that igfx trick on 7700k? And how?



Nope, no edram on 7700k.  It just uses your ram so nothing to gain.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Nope, no edram on 7700k.  It just uses your ram so nothing to gain.



Basically this. The 5775c is a gem of a cpu.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Was thinking about getting an Intel 900p and an i7 5775c to turn my pc full beast mode. Hearing allyn talk about the 900p in his pod cast made me have to have it after comparing it to the 960 pro and Intel 750. The 5775c seems completely op when you disable the igpu and use the eDRAM as an L4 cache, also seems like the logical choice to pair with the 32gb of ram and a 900p. What do you guys think? It would only set me back about 900 dollars


You don't have to disable igpu, edram is assigned dynamically depending on what's needed.

Second of all, don't you need u.2 for 900p ? will this work on your or my z97 board ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 6, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Was thinking about getting an Intel 900p and an i7 5775c to turn my pc full beast mode. Hearing allyn talk about the 900p in his pod cast made me have to have it after comparing it to the 960 pro and Intel 750. The 5775c seems completely op when you disable the igpu and use the eDRAM as an L4 cache, also seems like the logical choice to pair with the 32gb of ram and a 900p. What do you guys think? It would only set me back about 900 dollars



Paying full price + Board + DDR3 for a 5775c is not going to be a good buy unless you want a powerful HTPC and run on the IGP specifically.

Disabling the IGP yes, you get good performance, but at the same time, it won't surpass the performance of a 7700k with a mild OC. The 5775c extracts higher IPC for gaming, but it clocks considerably lower.

Basically the only thing you gain with the 5775c today is that you have an old platform versus a recent platform, no net gains. I'll leave it to you whether that's a good pick


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

@cucker tarlson You need a pcie or u.2.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Paying full price + Board + DDR3 for a 5775c is not going to be a good buy unless you want a powerful HTPC and run on the IGP specifically.
> 
> Disabling the IGP yes, you get good performance, but at the same time, it won't surpass the performance of a 7700k with a mild OC. The 5775c extracts higher IPC for gaming, but it clocks considerably lower.
> 
> Basically the only thing you gain with the 5775c today is that you have an old platform versus a recent platform, no net gains. I'll leave it to you whether that's a good pick


Depends on the clocks. At 4.2GHz stock edram it won't surpass it but it'll come close. If you get it to 4.3GHz-4.4GHz and run edram at 2000-2200MHz it'll easily beat 7700K at 5GHz.
5775c is only a good idea if you have the board and ram, if not 8600K is gonna perform better and cost less.




StrayKAT said:


> @cucker tarlson You need a pcie or u.2.


If it's optane then isn't it restricted to z270/x299 ?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> @cucker tarlson You need a pcie or u.2.


And you need to stop telling people to jump on the enterprise intended u.2. 

In one thread you complain about a lack of connectors on mobos for it, here, you suggest it... ??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 6, 2017)

Still, I'd rather trade my 512GB 850Pro for two 256GB ones and go full RAIDtard with 4 of them in one array. From what I read on tweaktown the 4K low QD write performance boost is huge for RAID arrays. Optane, even though much better overall, is still too damn expensive.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> And you need to stop telling people to jump on the enterprise intended u.2.
> 
> In one thread you complain about a lack of connectors on mobos for it, here, you suggest it... ??


You can get a pcie version. I only got u.2 because I hate using pcie slot drives when I have other options.

As far as I know, it wasn't just meant for enterprise. M.2 was supposed to be mobile solution at first. It's just unfortunate that they didn't get marketed that way yet. U.2 is just 2.5 and meant to replace SATA SSDs.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2017)

The only thing i need is another xbox controller so my troglodytic  son can keep his mucky paws off mine.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> You can get a pcie version. I only got u.2 because I hate using pcie slot drives when I have other options.
> 
> As far as I know, it wasn't just meant for enterprise. M.2 was supposed to be mobile solution at first. It's just unfortunate that they didn't get marketed that way yet. U.2 is just 2.5 and meant to replace SATA SSDs.


m.2 you mean, not pcie. 

It started for enterprise, SAS/SATA/pcie. Its intent was never to replace sata ssd in the consumer space. Clearly m.2 is doing so, and has a lot more adaptation. To go u.2 now really limits choices of boards for absolutely no reason.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 6, 2017)

after passing the board exams for engineering... i sold off my unit and rewarded myself(plus additional money from parents) with a shiny new coffeelake rig. HTC Vive is the only thing I need right now


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Nov 6, 2017)

What I want is:

Three 4k monitors
1TB NVME SSD
New Daskeyboard with blank keys. Mine has a few solder burns


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> m.2 you mean, not pcie.
> 
> It started for enterprise, SAS/SATA/pcie. Its intent was never to replace sata ssd in the consumer space. Clearly m.2 is doing so, and has a lot more adaptation. To go u.2 now really limits choices of boards for absolutely no reason.



I don't even know why you say this. You're more knowledgeable than me, but you're not being practical. M.2 has only so much space directly on the mb. U.2 can eventually take up the whole area where SATA ports are and have the drives in bays as usual.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

Practical, lol.. just look around you and your own statements. U.2 never got traction in the consumer space. A lack of boards, even in the crossocer hedt, show this. To replace sata with u.2 means HALF the available connections in the same space. Less than m.2, sure, but these arent really intended to replace sata either. Its a workaround so to speak, for more bandwidth.

U.2 = mostly enterprise
M.2 = mostly consumer

Dont wonder why non enterprise/server boards dont have the connectivity. 

I beleieve sata4 is coming out sooner than later and will increase bandwidth that way.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Practical, lol.. just look around you and your own statements. U.2 never got traction in the consumer space. A lack of boards, even in the crossocer hedt, show this. To replace sata with u.2 means HALF the available connections in the same space. Less than m.2, sure, but these arent really intended to replace sata either. Its a workaround so to speak, for more bandwidth.
> 
> U.2 = mostly enterprise
> M.2 = mostly consumer
> ...



But some do have it. It doesn't look that settled to me. It's still too early to tell.

And I don't understand the concept of an enterprise only interface. Maybe if I strained myself I could think of some, but this is just a faster 2.5 SSD. Nothing about it is peculiar to enterprise. The other is thin and power constrained (in addition to the funky layout that was unneccessary on desktops). Even the form factor designer intended it for netbooks and tablets (neither as popular now). That's the one intended for a specific market. This is why it's funny how common it is now. I get the feeling they tooled all this for another reason, but now they're gonna make the best of it and push it on desktops.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, some do... But 'some' have had ONE for generations now and it has not grown. Think about it for a second...................If it was getting traction in the market, wouldn't we see more U.2 drives (isn't Intel the only one who still uses them?) and more board connectivity? 

Again, they have been out for a couple of years now and a couple generations of motherboards and still it is pretty rare in both mainstream, and HEDT market segments. They also seem to fetch a price premium. On the other hand, M.2 has grown quite a bit and is only limited by, as you said, space, and the number of PCIe lanes or SATA lanes going to them. 

I don't think I said/alluded to enterprise only. I am saying that is where it started and its intended market (SAS/SATAe replacements). It can crossover, but, what I am trying to get at, is that it isn't. Nor will it. Not with M.2 saturating the market, and motherboards and clearly gaining a ton of traffic. I'm trying to temper your surprise at more boards not having it, considering the market over the last couple of years since they were released.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Nov 6, 2017)

GTX 980Ti or GTX 1070

A PCIe m.2 SSD would also be sweet


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Yes, some do... But 'some' have had ONE for generations now and it has not grown. Think about it for a second...................If it was getting traction in the market, wouldn't we see more U.2 drives (isn't Intel the only one who still uses them?) and more board connectivity?
> 
> Again, they have been out for a couple of years now and a couple generations of motherboards and still it is pretty rare in both mainstream, and HEDT market segments. They also seem to fetch a price premium. On the other hand, M.2 has grown quite a bit and is only limited by, as you said, space, and the number of PCIe lanes or SATA lanes going to them.
> 
> I don't think I said/alluded to enterprise only. I am saying that is where it started and its intended market (SAS/SATAe replacements). It can crossover, but, what I am trying to get at, is that it isn't. Nor will it. Not with M.2 saturating the market, and motherboards and clearly gaining a ton of traffic. I'm trying to temper your surprise at more boards not having it, considering the market over the last couple of years since they were released.



I'm with you there. I wished they pushed it better. I'm not denying the reality of the market. Only that I hope u.2 gets a catalyst and more mobo options.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't wish anything honestly. I can't think of any benefits outside of space for it over M.2.

Let it die... or let it go back home to the Enterprise where it started. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with M.2 as an option. Zero hope, zero cares with M.2 already here.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I don't wish anything honestly. I can't think of any benefits outside of space for it over M.2.
> 
> Let it die... or let it go back home to the Enterprise where it started. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with M.2 as an option. Zero hope, zero cares with M.2 already here.



Well you just saw that recent comment I made about capacity speed elsewhere. That's one reason why I hopped on. Of course, you still don't need u.2 for that. But I went there, so now I can't let it die. It's also got far better endurance than other consumer ssds. So you can see why I might still want it for a motherboard in the future.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

Endurance. That hasn't been an issue on SSDs for generations... 
http://techreport.com/review/27909/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-theyre-all-dead

The only thing going U.2 does is paint the average consumer/users in a corner to find a board with the port. Let it play with like friends on the enterprise playground.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 6, 2017)

Th3pwn3r said:


> LOL, I remember my TV tuner from 15 years ago, I thought it was soo cool. Too bad each channel change came with like a 2 second delay lol. The good old days.



I've been wanting one for awhile, but not so much that I've gone ahead and bought it yet. With HBO/Netflix/Hulu I only switch over to antenna when it's locked behind a cable sub or (re)streamed poorly. Probably only a dozen times a year.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, endurance. That hasn't been an issue on SSDs for generations...
> 
> The only thing going U.2 does is paint the average consumer/users in a corner to find a board with the port. Let it play with like friends on the enterprise playground.



Damn man. You're pretty negative. I'm just some schlub who invested in a hard drive and you give me endless shit about it.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry, I edited my post to be not so demeaning. Really is not my intent. Though, when a point is supported by misinformation, it should be corrected.

It isn't bad, U.2, but there really are not any benefits to it over M.2. As you noted, few motherboards have it so the number of choices is limited. Write endurance isn't really a benefit unless you are a user who pounds their drives with dozens upon dozens of GB write /day for the life of the drive. They are typically WAY more expensive for the same space and use more power. 

I have an open mind and can be convinced its worth it... but so far, nothing has really been brought to the table. What are some good reasons for it to exists in the consumer segment along with M.2? I suppose that isn't for you to defend, either. Just showing that U.2 isn't really a great choice, considering what I know about it so far over M.2.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Sorry, I edited my post to be not so demeaning. Really is not my intent. Though, when a point is supported by misinformation, it should be corrected.
> 
> It isn't bad, U.2, but there really are not any benefits to it over M.2. As you noted, few motherboards have it so the number of choices is limited. Write endurance isn't really a benefit unless you are a user who pounds their drives with dozens upon dozens of GB write /day. They are typically more WAY more expensive for the same space and use more power. I have an open mind and can be convinced its worth it... but so far, nothing has really been brought to the table. What are some good reasons for it to exists in the consumer segment along with M.2?


Fair enough. I just want you to know I'm just a gamer. I'm enough of a hobbyist to not sound like a complete dumbass, but I don't want you to get the impression I'm in IT and competing on expertise or anything like that.  I just know that these drives are great. I hope to keep it for awhile. That's about it, really.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

And I (was trying to) shared with you that one could have the same 'great' experience you did, with an M.2 without paying a premium nor having few choices for mobos because of said choice. A 'gamer' should not have bothered with a U.2 P900. You were fine with cache or a regular M.2. 

Anyway, I digress. It isn't on my hardware wishlist. 


LOL, you should also refresh before posting. I edited my post like 20 mins ago and you still caught the old copy! (Im notorious for that, btw)


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> And I (was trying to) shared with you that one could have the same 'great' experience you did, with an M.2 without paying a premium nor having few choices for mobos because of said choice. A 'gamer' should not have bothered with a U.2 P900. You were fine with cache or a regular M.2.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. It isn't on my hardware wishlist.
> 
> ...



I agree. I was fine. I had no plans of getting one until 1tb size. I actually planned on a 10tb hdd, but I saw that these were in stock. Sometimes I impulse buy. This shit is just sweet. Not sure why you don't want one yourself. And as far as gamers go, at least I don't waste it on MT. This is solid.

Besides, I don't have kids or care about marriage. I don't have to make excuses. I mean this in the friendliest way, but for fuck's sake


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2017)

i7 6700K coming soon...


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I agree. I was fine. I had no plans of getting one until 1tb size. I actually planned on a 10tb hdd, but I saw that these were in stock. Sometimes I impulse buy. This shit is just sweet. Not sure why you don't want one yourself. And as far as gamers go, at least I don't waste it on MT. This is solid.
> 
> Besides, I don't have kids or care about marriage. I don't have to make excuses. I mean this in the friendliest way, but for fuck's sake


I dont want one because....

A. I don't want to limit my choices of mobos to those with U.2.
B. Performance wise, I don't need one over my PCIe 3.0 x4 M.2's which I barely notice over normal SATA SSDs in most cases. 
C. I'm not paying a premium for even less space.

Because I can? Naa... that isn't me, even though I am married with kids and can afford it without much fanfare from my bank account or the wife. I need tangible benefits, not made up reasons and a bank roll.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Nov 6, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> I've been wanting one for awhile, but not so much that I've gone ahead and bought it yet. With HBO/Netflix/Hulu I only switch over to antenna when it's locked behind a cable sub or (re)streamed poorly. Probably only a dozen times a year.



It was cool and people that saw it all thought it was awesome. I'm sure the newer ones are better.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I dont want one because....
> 
> A. I don't want to limit my choices of mobos to those with U.2.
> B. Performance wise, I don't need one over my PCIe 3.0 x4 M.2's which I barely notice over normal SATA SSDs in most cases.
> ...



To each their own. Since it's a computer site, I expected something else. Just like I'm a musician and it's common to see splurging on gear and love for new stuff (or new old stuff). Oh well.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2017)

I can't think of what I want to get next. For the first time I can remember I'm at a loss. Maybe a 4k TV. My htpc is only a 50 in 720


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> To each their own. Since it's a computer site, I expected something else. Just like I'm a musician and it's common to see splurging on gear and love for new stuff (or new old stuff). Oh well.


The M.2 PCIe drives are a big splurge. Going P900 is another step towards wasteful......for a gamer... but still awesome regardless. I am an enthusiast, but just care to not be wasteful for my uses.


----------



## TSR3 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd like a motherboard built by a manufacturer who tells you what bios updates actually do, and allow you to re-install earlier versions if you don't want your skylake turned into a kabylake, thereby ruining your overclock stability, with no going back short of buying a new bios chip.
Oh, and 'adds improved VGA compatibility' really means 'vega support' shoehorned into a 2.5 year old MB so your 1070 will now crash in all games forever.

/rant over.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2017)

TSR3 said:


> if you don't want your skylake turned into a kabylake, thereby ruining your overclock stability, with no going back short of buying a new bios chip.



I bought my Skylake board in Dec 2015 (not 2016..), 
haven't done any BIOS update yet, I will have another CPU soon but since that CPU will be a Skylake as well I don't think an update is needed so I'll just leave it as is, I never had any problems with it sofar.
It really sucks if you can't flash a previous BIOS version anymore...When needed...WTF..


----------



## TSR3 (Nov 6, 2017)

2202 is the best. Thought I'd update to latest 3504 before installing FCU. That's when the horror began.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 6, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> You don't have to disable igpu, edram is assigned dynamically depending on what's needed.
> 
> Second of all, don't you need u.2 for 900p ? will this work on your or my z97 board ?



The add in card should work fine. And Intel 4/5 series processors have nvme instructions to work with it. Unless there is some sort of frimware lock on the card it should work just fine.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The M.2 PCIe drives are a big splurge. Going P900 is another step towards wasteful......for a gamer... but still awesome regardless. I am an enthusiast, but just care to not be wasteful for my uses.



I don't find it a waste. I can see the difference between m.2 and my 850evo. Not like the jump from hdd but it's there.

In any case, I'm not gonna feel bad about it. I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't gamble, I barely eat out...I already do my part with wastefulness. But I have hobbies like anyone else. I dare you to start messing with some old fart with nice golf clubs too. He's probably got nothing else left. This is his one joy. I bet he'd love to meet some stranger who wants to take that away too


----------



## johnspack (Nov 7, 2017)

Probably for me on my wishlist would be an affordable x79 mobo...  mine has a failing sata2 controller.  But an x99 would prob be cheaper,  but I can't afford new ddr4 ram.
Sigh,  wishes.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't find it a waste. I can see the difference between m.2 and my 850evo. Not like the jump from hdd but it's there.


I was talking pcie 3.0 x4 m.2 to p900.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 7, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I was talking pcie 3.0 x4 m.2 to p900.



I'd add more to that, but I'm tired of "selling" the product to you. If you got the impression that I want that, I'm sorry. I happily want you to do what you want. Or if you're just looking for someone to accept all of your advice, I appreciate it to an extent, but I never asked for it either. I don't know you, and I'm just a guy posting random shit in the wishlist. I don't know why I'm in a page long conversation about any of it. Maybe this is what real tech enthusiasts do, but I'm not into it anymore. Take care.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 7, 2017)

Top of my list right now, and probably getting a 1x8GB DDR3 laptop stick. (show me the shameless plug guys)


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I'd add more to that, but I'm tired of "selling" the product to you. If you got the impression that I want that, I'm sorry. I happily want you to do what you want. Or if you're just looking for someone to accept all of your advice, I appreciate it to an extent, but I never asked for it either. I don't know you, and I'm just a guy posting random shit in the wishlist. I don't know why I'm in a page long conversation about any of it. Maybe this is what real tech enthusiasts do, but I'm not into it anymore. Take care.


I was clarifying the missed point. 

Get some hackles though kitty...you dont need to justify or sell anything to me man. Just having a conversation...


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Nov 7, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Top of my list right now, and probably getting a 1x8GB DDR3 laptop stick. (show me the shameless plug guys)


I'm sure you saw the news on a Bluetooth varaint.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2017)

XB241YU is on its way to me. I know 27" to 24" is a stepdown, but that's one you can get used to with time. What you can't get used to is jaggies in games and badly calibrated gamma that produces banding, so I decided to go with higer dpi and a monitor with OSD controlled gamma setting. Plus 21Hz higher refresh rate and a hundred bucks I'll be left with after I sell my current one can't hurt.

*BTW *can anyone recommend a lightweight,comfortable headphone set for gaming under $100 ? Comfort and light weight are priorities. Mic quality is unimportant, there can be no mic for all I care. 



EarthDog said:


> I was clarifying the missed point.
> 
> Get some hackles though kitty...you dont need to justify or sell anything to me man. Just having a conversation...



Maybe that's something you don't realize but that's how you often come across. You tend to be picky about what people do. That technically is a conversation, but it's one noboby is interested in having.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 7, 2017)

Good point cucker. I got lost in sharing facts. I digress.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 7, 2017)

Th3pwn3r said:


> I'm sure you saw the news on a Bluetooth varaint.


Yeeaahh $130 for the new one isn't worth it to me. Girlfriend got me bluetooth earbuds for the birthday, and I just want something for in my room.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Nov 9, 2017)

I've spent more on crappier products


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2017)

wishlist for the 03.12 .... 9 days before my birthday .... i decided to gift me some little something ... so i put a wishlist here as a reminder for myself 






MedionMoniteur ERAZER X58222 (32" 1440p IPS 8ms/5ms overdrive 60hz reported to OC up to 76hz)

DeLockDisplayPort-DisplayPort Kabel, 2m, Premium





ADATAexterne Harddisk AHD710 2TB schwarzCapacité de mémoire totale 2000, Couleur noir





MicrosoftXboxOne Elite Controller
 the total price will be lower than what i paid for my GTX 1070 alone


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 12, 2017)

not sure why, I'm completely in love with this laptop (please don't laugh at me):


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 20, 2017)

My wish list was just cut in half. I just ordered a Sony 49" X900E and Sony UBP-X800 from Crutchfield after huge price drops, plus a EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3 from B&H Photo. All items have shipped. My only worry is I may have purchased the TV too soon. I have extended holiday return and price protection periods on all these items, but I think it's only to Jan 25 on the TV, vs end of Jan on the GPU. There's always Superbowl sales on TVs just before the Superbowl. It's generally the lowest price you can get without risking them running out of stock after the Superbowl. However if they run that sale say a week before the Superbowl, vs 10 days to 2 weeks before, then my price protection will end before the sale hits. And they told me I could order the TV at anytime during their Early Black Friday sale and still get that price even if it ran out of stock. So now I'm thinking I kinda panicked and ordered too soon.

Other items still on my wish list are 8700k, Z370 MB, and 2x8GB 3000 or 3200 DDR4. Hopefully the prices on the 8700k and DDR4 will stabilize within 3 months.

What do you guys think, do most Superbowl sales on TVs run a week before the game, or more like 10-14 days before?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2017)

I'll have some cash coming as soon as I sell S2716DG. Hard to explain how much $$$ that'd be since we use PLN, but take the price of a new GTX 1080 G1 (2200PLN) and that's how much. Need:

-mouse (already decided, Razer Basilisk) 300PLN
-mousepad (Razer Goliathus Control medium) 60PLN

that leaves a lot for:
-headphones (light,comfortable for gaming, no mic required) - sth like steelseries V3 or in the same price range
-a decent soundcard ? running onboard 1150 ATM. - sth like strix soar/raid pro

Ideas ?

I'd appreciate 50-100 buck saved for a couple of games.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 3, 2017)

I just upgraded my rig, but I'm already trying to figure out where I can scrape the money together from to get a second 1080Ti


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2017)

silkstone said:


> I just upgraded my rig, but I'm already trying to figure out where I can scrape the money together from to get a second 1080Ti


@1440p ?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 3, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> @1440p ?



Along with 2 more screens


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2017)

Can you guys recommend any good usb soundcards ? I don't wanna use a pci-e one in case I buy that adata sx8000 I've been looking at, that'd slash the bandwidth since all three x1 slots and the x4 slot on my mobo share lanes. I've got PCI available too, but do they even make PCI cards anymore ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2017)

If epyc and threadripper were put back under the same exact socket electrically, id have a dual tr/epyc board that can heavy oc.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 4, 2017)

So, I have an old VGA monitor, and I had the idea of building an ITX Ryzen APU. But I already have a generic full ATX case, and my old HD7750 has a VGA output and I expect pretty similar performance to the IGP of an APU thanks to the on board GDDR5 memory, plus I'm not limited to the IGP or PSU performance of an ITX build.
I'm doubting if I should go with an R3 1200, a simple B350 board and some 2x4GB 2400-2666MHz RAM, overclock everything and call it a day, that way I have more time to get a digital input monitor, and more upgrade paths.


----------



## NTM2003 (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075MDVZRX/?tag=tec06d-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IA9H22Q/?tag=tec06d-20
wish list for a few upgrades.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2017)

*32:9 monitor anyone?.....*
(sadly not mine though....)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 19, 2017)

Id love 16GB of Corsair Vengeance RGB 3200MHz ram.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 9, 2018)

I'm getting tired of the shift+w running in games. Seriously. I might get isku force fx, I've been eyeing it for some time. Plus I'd love a good mid-tower case with good airflow capabilities. I've got 5 great fans (2x ml120, 2x nanoxia deep silence 140mm 1400rpm, 1x nanoxia deep silence 120mmm 1300rpm) in my case. They move a lot of air and are very quiet, but they just don't seem to do such a great job in an old fashioned full tower design. In a modern mid-tower with chamber design they'd cool the crap out of the cppu and gpu instead of pushing air everywhere and half of it gets wasted.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2018)

Norton said:


> A Threadripper or an EPYC (2P) system to crunch with!



Threadripper 2 3950X Dual Processor System (Wishful Thinking) on an Asus Dual Processor Zenith WS-ATX/E-ATX/ATX-XL Motherboard (Wishful Thinking) 128-256GB DDR4/5, Sapphire Nitro+ or XFX GTR or AsRock Navi cards, Alphacool waterblocks and dual waterpump/radiator custom loop for CPUs, GPU(s), VRMs, RAM, SSD/HDD. Latest Samsung/Crucial SSD on SAS, SAS 15000 RPM HDD by Hitachi/Seagate on an Adaptec Raid Card (recoverable raid). My Current case, Sound Card, BR-XL drives.

(Yes I try to build them to last beyond obsoletion)


----------



## phill (May 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Threadripper 2 3950X Dual Processor System (Wishful Thinking) on an Asus Dual Processor Zenith WS-ATX/E-ATX/ATX-XL Motherboard (Wishful Thinking) 128-256GB DDR4/5, Sapphire Nitro+ or XFX GTR or AsRock Navi cards, Alphacool waterblocks and dual waterpump/radiator custom loop for CPUs, GPU(s), VRMs, RAM, SSD/HDD. Latest Samsung/Crucial SSD on SAS, SAS 15000 RPM HDD by Hitachi/Seagate on an Adaptec Raid Card (recoverable raid). My Current case, Sound Card, BR-XL drives.
> 
> (Yes I try to build them to last beyond obsoletion)



Sounds good, where could I buy one?? lol   I do love the look of those Threadripper CPUs....


----------



## ShurikN (May 9, 2018)

A new Dualshock 4. Not that there's anything wrong with the current one, I just want a new color.

Sanwa sticks and buttons and a large crt monitor for the arcade cabinet I'm planing to build when I get back to my home country.


----------



## Vario (May 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm getting tired of the shift+w running in games. Seriously. I might get isku force fx, I've been eyeing it for some time. Plus I'd love a good mid-tower case with good airflow capabilities. I've got 5 great fans (2x ml120, 2x nanoxia deep silence 140mm 1400rpm, 1x nanoxia deep silence 120mmm 1300rpm) in my case. They move a lot of air and are very quiet, but they just don't seem to do such a great job in an old fashioned full tower design. In a modern mid-tower with chamber design they'd cool the crap out of the cppu and gpu instead of pushing air everywhere and half of it gets wasted.



I agree on being frustrated having to hold shift and w, I always end up making an autohotkey macro for it, as long as the game doesn't ban for using AHK.  It is especially annoying if you are using a non mechanical KB, then you can't crouch jump into a window while sprint running, good luck raiding in Rust for example.


----------



## Kissamies (May 9, 2018)

A 4K monitor would be nice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Sounds good, where could I buy one?? lol   I do love the look of those Threadripper CPUs....



Hence the () lol


----------



## phill (May 10, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hence the () lol



I know, I was going along with the, sign me up for one of those as well


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 10, 2018)

What do you think about this for $90 ? I got 3x 120mm fans to put in front and 2x140mm to put in the back and at the top. 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811196100


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 18, 2018)

I wanna get this one

https://www.morele.net/dysk-ssd-goo...e-3-0-x4-nvme-iru-ssdpr-p34a-480-80a-4031511/

this is basically corsair mp500 (same controller,mlc nand and dram buffer) with an adapter + heatsink for a lower price than a bare mp500 (look https://www.morele.net/dysk-ssd-corsair-mp500-480gb-m-2-pcie-cssd-f480gbmp500-1103281/)

comes with 5 year warranty compared to mp500

looks sexy AF


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 18, 2018)

A complete rig rebuild with VR 

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7GHz 8-Core Processor  ($319.99 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* be quiet! - Dark Rock Pro 4 50.5 CFM CPU Cooler  ($84.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock - Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard 
*Memory:* Kingston - Predator 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3333 Memory  ($268.61 @ PCM) 
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  ($209.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Storage:* Seagate - IronWolf 6TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($160.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Seagate - IronWolf 6TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($160.99 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* Zotac - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB AMP Edition Video Card  ($874.99 @ Amazon) 
*Case:* Fractal Design - Core 500 Mini ITX Desktop Case  ($54.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair - RMx 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($119.99 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua - NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 64.9 CFM  140mm Fan  ($15.02 @ Newegg) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua - NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 64.9 CFM  140mm Fan  ($15.02 @ Newegg) 
*Other:* HTC vive 
*Total:* $2285.57
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-05-18 03:04 EDT-0400_


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

16GB of DDR4 3200-3466

Best I've come across so far:
G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200* Price/GB* - $10.31  $164.99 @ Newegg

@Nuckles56 Considered swapping the 2700X for the 2600X? It's discounted from $229.99 to $209.99
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B428V2L/?tag=pcpapi-20


----------



## Nuckles56 (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> 16GB of DDR4 3200-3466
> 
> Best I've come across so far:
> G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200* Price/GB* - $10.31  $164.99 @ Newegg
> ...


I have, but I decided that I want the extra 2 cores for streaming and recording, plus I don't think that I'll be purchasing it for a few months yet either


----------



## Totally (May 18, 2018)

Right now since my 2TB WD Black just bricked itself. I'm circling a 1TB MX500, I really want to spring for the 2TB but can't justify spending 500 on a HD haven't done so in forever and hope to continue the trend.
Also on my wishlist is the the 1tb 970 Evo or WD Black Nvme. Probably pull the trigger if I come across a great deal on one.
After that is going to be revisit of the GPU, RX580 is doing fine. Vega 56 was a disappointment pricing-wise and I'm lukewarm towards a 1070ti.
After that it's the monitor, the one I want probably doesn't exist yet so I don't think about it too much.


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

Totally said:


> Right now since my 2TB WD Black just bricked itself. I'm circling a 1TB MX500, I really want to spring for the 2TB but can't justify spending 500 on a HD haven't done so in forever and hope to continue the trend.


How about a 2 TB Micron 1100 2.5" SSD for $268.99? - https://www.rakuten.com/shop/platin...1sE&siteID=M5xBRlxV1sE-_IeBdFcACHS9.iE7MZTkNg

Also Adata SU800 1 TB for $178.49 - https://www.rakuten.com/shop/adata/...1sE&siteID=M5xBRlxV1sE-uROTv_hBifSERcY24vcCVQ

Both deals are from this post. https://techreport.com/news/33646/tuesday-deals-a-2-tb-micron-1100-ssd-for-269-and-more-insanity


----------



## Totally (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> How about a 2 TB Micron 1100 2.5" SSD for $268.99? - https://www.rakuten.com/shop/platin...1sE&siteID=M5xBRlxV1sE-_IeBdFcACHS9.iE7MZTkNg
> 
> Also Adata SU800 1 TB for $178.49 - https://www.rakuten.com/shop/adata/...1sE&siteID=M5xBRlxV1sE-uROTv_hBifSERcY24vcCVQ
> 
> Both deals are from this post. https://techreport.com/news/33646/tuesday-deals-a-2-tb-micron-1100-ssd-for-269-and-more-insanity



I would consider but I want to believe that my old drive is sacrificing itself in order for me to buy an M.2 drive.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 18, 2018)

Totally said:


> I would consider but I want to believe that my old drive is sacrificing itself in order for me to buy an M.2 drive.



2 TB SSDs tend to hand in on performance a little, personally for now I'd recommend sticking to 1 TB max.


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> 2 TB SSDs tend to hand in on performance a little


That 2 TB Micron 1100 I posted on sale is rated by Micron for the same performance as the 1 TB/512 GB.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 18, 2018)

My hardware wish list includes upgrade to everything  ... I foresee moving to newer platform and a new cpu and ddr4 and ssd and new gpu ... only things that have any chance to survive the exodus are the psu and the case


----------



## Aquinus (May 18, 2018)

A Vega 64, a PCIe slot to NVMe adapter for two NVMe cards, a single 512 or 1TB NVMe card, and a second 4k display of the same make and model that I already have could be nice. Problem is that all of those things together would probably run me at least $1,400 USD and I'd still have my skt2011. If I upgrade the platform, it's going to be an easy 2 grand at least which is a bit much. I can't really justify it right now but, it's going to eventually come, I think.


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

Acer Predator X27 4K G-SYNC HDR Monitor it's up for pre-order it only run you $1,999.99

G-Sync wouldn't do me any good but someone might want this for their wish list.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Acer Predator X27 4K G-SYNC HDR Monitor it's up for pre-order it only run you $1,999.99
> 
> G-Sync wouldn't do me any good but someone might want this for their wish list.


That's not even on my wish list. More like pray list


----------



## remixedcat (May 19, 2018)

right now I need MOAR COARZZZZ. LOL wanna build a badass xeon multisocket server.

On the pre-built side though found a very good deal on CL (poweredge) for one that had 2 xeons (8c16t) 32GB RAM, quad ethernet but no HDDs for only 650 but the damn seller won't respond 

I'd totally drive down to Charleston for it. but mehhhhh! they won't reply. prolly either sold it or it's a TARP.


----------



## Morgoth (May 26, 2018)

a gtx 1080 or ti  replace this slow rx 580 8gb


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 26, 2018)

I need speakers BAD. They're crap microlab m880, like 7 years old. My ears start to swell. Wanna get a 2.0 system or a soundbar.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 26, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I need speakers BAD. They're crap microlab m880, like 7 years old. My ears start to swell. Wanna get a 2.0 system or a soundbar.



For bookshelf type 2.0 you can look at Magnat or Edifier. Good price/quality across the board and no nonsense stuff. Passive speakers and an amp will still provide best quality and the most options to set things up + tend to last much longer than an active system like a soundbar.


----------



## remixedcat (May 27, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I need speakers BAD. They're crap microlab m880, like 7 years old. My ears start to swell. Wanna get a 2.0 system or a soundbar.


Why not Denon or Pioneer they are affordable and good and easy to get a hold of as well. I love my Denon HEOS homecinema and heos 1. Aiwa Exos is nice as well. Got 2 of them. I can link them and have one be the left and one be the right. makes for nice PC speakers. Have em connected to my DAC.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Why not Denon or Pioneer they are affordable and good and easy to get a hold of as well. I love my Denon HEOS homecinema and heos 1. Aiwa Exos is nice as well. Got 2 of them. I can link them and have one be the left and one be the right. makes for nice PC speakers. Have em connected to my DAC.


Nice you all I need is decent passive 2.0 for $100.


----------



## StrayKAT (May 27, 2018)

Not computer related, but I'd like a 4k disc player. I have a 4k drive on my PC, but it doesn't even work lol. At least not for movie playback. Stay away from them btw.. way too much trouble (the DRM/locking prevents it from working on anything but Intel GPUs. It's retarded). The plus side is it burns 100GB discs, so I still could use it.


----------



## purecain (Jun 3, 2018)

Titan V!!! ive got 800 saved so far... hopefully another 800 next month...and again the month after... im aiming to buy the card in august!!! ive got my 1800x and a mobile 770 to sell aswell to help drum up the funds...


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2018)

Now, a generator... Damn power is out!!!! Already having a shitty time as it is


----------



## purecain (Jun 3, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Now, a generator... Damn power is out!!!! Already having a shitty time as it is


guttered for you, keep your chin up!!! 



Aquinus said:


> A Vega 64, a PCIe slot to NVMe adapter for two NVMe cards, a single 512 or 1TB NVMe card, and a second 4k display of the same make and model that I already have could be nice. Problem is that all of those things together would probably run me at least $1,400 USD and I'd still have my skt2011. If I upgrade the platform, it's going to be an easy 2 grand at least which is a bit much. I can't really justify it right now but, it's going to eventually come, I think.


well im selling an 1800x over in the commerce part of the forum.. if I can tempt you!!! lol


----------



## Komshija (Jun 5, 2018)

Nothing right now. Last year I planned a new PSU (EVGA 650 G3) and additional 16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3000 RAM. I bought FSP Hydro G 650 W instead of EVGA because it was 15% cheaper and very similar considering characteristics and quality. I didn't upgrade RAM and don't plan to do it since prices soared 2,5 times in the last 18 months. 
Instead I sold 8 GB DDR3 1333 SO-DIMM from my laptop for double the price I bought them and bought brand new 8 GB DDR3 1066 for less than I sold used DDR3 1333. I wouldn't sold them unless I had two memory dumps. I also bought C2D T9900 to replace C2D P8700 and, totally unplanned, working Intel Xeon W3530 in mint condition for a keychain. I'm waiting those two to arrive.

So that's it for now and probably for the next year.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

Hoping to seal the deal on a used 1080ti soon. I'm eyeing a 1080ti trio. Bidding finishes on Thursday,wish me luck,I'm willing to spend a pretty penny on this since it's probably one of the best cooling solutions out there and the card has 2021 warranty, I'm not going to skimp,wanna get this thing.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 30, 2018)

Thinking of buying 16GB DDR4, but I've yet to encounter any out of memory error when gaming. The only game that give problems with maxed texture setting is Rise of Tomb Raider, it'll crash to desktop with no error, lower it to high fixed this. So don't know whether it will be worth it just for one games.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 30, 2018)

My gut is that 8GB is plenty as long as you have the browser or any program that's hogging memory closed

Also a pc restart if needed as well


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 30, 2018)

I hope to get a new keyboard and headphones on black friday. I was hoping to get a whole new rig but at my current situation it's not worth it.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 1, 2018)

The next few pieces of hardware I'd be buying: 
AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
ASUS ROG B450 Strix-F
G.Skill Flare X 3200 16GB


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 1, 2018)

Since I have started w/ PCs, each new system has ranged fron $2,200 to $7,500.  I still have in use a $2,000 CRT (22 years old), have  $1,000 SCSI 1 GB HD on a  shelf somewhere so I don't mind paying for premium componentry.   Just find myself with a lot less enthusiasm these days.

1.  I can't think of anything other then the new AUOptonics 144 Hz 4 K panels and that's not going to happen cuz:

a)  Still to costly and given current yields, don't expect to come down soon.
b)  Nothing exists to adequately drive it up into consistent ULMB territory except maybe twin 2080 Tis and, given lack of competition and 10xx series overstock, don't see prices dropping anytime soon.
c)  30% tariffs starting in January.

Would love to see folks just stop buying and when the Fortune 500 companies stocks start tanking perhaps we'll see some logical decision making take place on the trade front.

2.  MoBo / CPUs - Big yawn.... hasn't been a significant generation to generation impact on user productivity since Sandy Bridge.

3.  Storage - Yes SSDs make great benchmarks but again, it has had no real impact on user prodctivity outside very small market niches.  I have one game on a Samsung Pro SSD and on a Seagate 2 TB SSD and there is 0 impact on gameplay.   Windows boot time on same devices  is 15.6 versus 16.5 seconds.  Other than getting your name in "Post your storage benchmark results here" threads, doesn't have a real impact on the desktop outside rendering, animation, video editing uses.  Anything most of us do on a daily basis in which storage subsystem speed is of significance, is usually scheduled to happen while sleeping.

5.  Increase in RAM speed can be significant but not "upgrade worthy".

6.  Quality PSUs are now ridiculously low priced.

7.  Case innovation was spurred greatly by Phanteks entry into the market, but now everyine is emulating all their innovations.  The latest Evolv was a pleasant surpise but don't see that there's many "other places to go" in case design for forseeable future other than a a storage backplane that eliminates cables ... would like to see rear (or 90 degree)  MoBo EPS cable and 90 degree 24 pin cable connectors

Unfortunately there is one component they bottlenecks almost every system and that is the user.  Best analogy is driving a Porsche in bumper to bumper traffic.  Doesn't matter how fast it is on the open road when car in front of you moves 2 card lengths every 15 seconds.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 1, 2018)

Eh... I stupidly ordered one of those Corsair Commanders (for extra usb headers mostly.. but it has rgb stuff as well).. but then forgot I ordered a cheap usb splitter that just came in the mail. It took like a month because it was from overseas.. and I didn't remember I ordered it.

Now I wonder if I should just make use of the Commander for another reason and go full out on RGB. I don't even know where to start. Never even bought custom fans before and just use what comes with components. Suggestions? I have a 240mm AIO with two fans and then 3 that came with the case.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 2, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> ….
> 2.  MoBo / CPUs - Big yawn.... hasn't been a significant generation to generation impact on user productivity since Sandy Bridge.
> 
> 6.  Quality PSUs are now ridiculously low priced.
> ...


2. For Intel users.
6.  Maybe where you come from.
7. In your opinion only.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 2, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Maybe where you come from.



I must be stuck in the 90s.. I love plain/rugged industrial design. Kind of hard to find things like this now (the new HP workstations are a decent example).


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 2, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> 2. For Intel users.
> 6.  Maybe where you come from.
> 7. In your opinion only.



2.   Until AMD can match Intel's performance in **things we actually do** with our PCs, what AMD does really doesn't matter.  More than 4/8 threads  doesn't make anything we do go faster.  None of our apps and certainly games benefit in any way, shape or form from anything AMD has available.  Yes, they have greatly closed the gap.... but when I was buying Sandy Bridge, I was buying it because it was the best CPU available for the apps we use and gaming.   Today, we are still buying i7's because it remains the best CPU for the apps we use and gaming.    I'm certainly not putting any CPU AMD has on my wish list as any choice I'd make equals a reduction in performance in all the things we do **across the board**.

3.  Well what I pay where I come from is all I am concerned about  and the topic asks what is on **my** wish list, not yours.   But I was speaking "in relation to everything else" and ....sorry, but statement still holds.   According to pcparticker, You pay $385 for a 8600k, I pay $235...so the (USA / Aus) cost factor for CPUs is 1.64.  Looking at MoBos... MSI SLI Plus is $218 down under / $134 here... a cost factor of  1.63... so if nothing has changed, as you claim, we shouldn't be able to find any PSUs that have lower cost factors.  When we look at the exchange rate, of 1.00 US Dollars = 1.39 Austrailian Dollars, it's fair to say that anything above a 1.39 cost factor is due to distribution costs and other regional factors.

The Antec HCG 520M / 620M is a very good Seasonic OEM PSU based upon their GB Bronze series.   The $520 is $77 here and $79 for the 620M ... Down under, it's $99 and $115.  Those are cost factors of 1.25 and 1.46.   So yes, by comparison with other components, quality PSUs are now available in your area that represent a lower % of build cost than was previously true.  You have to shop carefully and know which OEM makes what as the same OEM model PSU may have widely differing costs based upon which vendor is selling it and how efficient their distribution infrastructure is in your part of the world.

7.  Phanteks has taken home a Case of the Year award from Computex, almost every year since 2013 (all but 1 IIRC).


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 2, 2018)

All 400-1000 series GPU's, a (high-end SLI) motherboard from every era starting at LGA 775) All AMD GPU's starting from the 4000 series, a few cases, all CPU's from 775-1151v2, MSI 1070 MXM's, GTX 980DT MXM's (120W or 180W idc which one), Clevo X7200 and P570WM, I think thats it?


> Storage - Yes SSDs make great benchmarks but again, it has had no real impact on user prodctivity outside very small market niches. I have one game on a Samsung Pro SSD and on a Seagate 2 TB SSD and there is 0 impact on gameplay. Windows boot time on same devices is 15.6 versus 16.5 seconds. Other than getting your name in "Post your storage benchmark results here" threads, doesn't have a real impact on the desktop outside rendering, animation, video editing uses. Anything most of us do on a daily basis in which storage subsystem speed is of significance, is usually scheduled to happen while sleeping.


The reason for the long boot time is because of NVME SSD, which takes longer than a SATA SSD to initialize, and of course an SSD has no effect on a game! But it does have an affect on how buttery smooth my Chrome browsing is...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 3, 2018)

What a mess. Got that Commander Pro today (links up fans/usb headers/etc). I was happier with just a small usb splitter.. never should have got this. How do people deal with all of this shit? Let alone make it look neat? RGB cables, temp cables, usb cables, fan cables/extensions, etc..

On another note...May as well get a cheap SSD (dedicated to Linux maybe).


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 4, 2018)

Just wishing to put a hand on a free LGA1155 cpu better than my G620 and a better gpu than my HD4550 512megs. Wish me luck.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Oct 4, 2018)

Delidded die guard for naked die cooling. $23 with uncertain results.
Full cover waterblock for EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 (extremely hard to find here).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 1, 2018)

black friday is coming,what are you getting ?

for me:
-a 500gb ssd
-ac odyssey
-new speakers


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't know if I'm getting anything, but I want a NUC, for a second machine.


----------



## SKBARON (Nov 1, 2018)

- A GPU to replace my GTX 970
- A 60+ Hz monitor
- A 256+ GB SSD
- A canon 200d camera
- A new phone to replace my Galaxy Note 3

It's a good thing I can control the impulse to buy stuff (most of the times anyway).


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 1, 2018)

My wishlist is rather long, but the most important things are:
A somewhat new rig (thinking Ryzen 5 2600X, at least 16 GB of RAM, and the rest will probably be cannibalized from my current system and some other spare components)
A more powerful graphics card (Vega 64 or GTX 1080 at least).
A new monitor, 2560x1440, IPS, between 24 - 27"


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 1, 2018)

I want a 32"  4k or 1440p 100hz or better monitor.
I want an AMD system.. Intel/Nvidia is boring.
That is all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2018)

i see a lot of 4k display mentions. Unless people are dead set on Monitor Only solutions, Walmart has 4K large format displays for $300 or less. a 55" Sharp 4K smart TV is $300. a Lesser brand like Scepter, 4K Smart Tv 55"+ is around $250. my nephews each got one from their father, and although i hate them (the TV's), they are good image quality. I just dont like how big they are


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm buying soon :

-I5 3570
-P8H61-M PLUS V3
-8x1 Kingstone DDR3 1600MHz
-Gigabyte GTX 950 OC 2GB
-New PSU (not decided yet)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 1, 2018)

I'd go with 8700k/9700k but the prices are insane.I'm still deciding between a 500gb ssd (350pln) + new speakers (450pln)  vs a 1tb one (650pln) + 150pln worth of games.


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm actually done, just got the keyboard I wanted (IBM KB-8926), so probably an SSD, Autodesk software loads pretty slow.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd like a house big enough so I can fit some more hardware in it without pushing out everyone of the house 

But that said, it would be an awesome Lan party...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking to build next year and would like

Ryzen 2 cpu
16gb DDR4  
750w psu 
A decent ryzen mobo
And finally I would like a Vega 56 to complete the system


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 4, 2018)

As of now, I need a second 1080 ti + at least a 7900x. In the process of saving still


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> As of now, I need a second 1080 ti + at least a 7900x. In the process of saving still



I found since having my Ti's I need new monitors and that's just going to be expensive!!   I need to get my daughter and girl friend their motherboards for their Ryzen systems, but when I do that, I'll need to buy DDR4 and that stuff ain't cheap!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 4, 2018)

phill said:


> I found since having my Ti's I need new monitors and that's just going to be expensive!!


Sadly that's the classic case of "research before you buy" - anything under 4k with 1080 ti sli? Your basically paying for pathetic gains and it'll suck hard, Sli is awesome regardless, You could sell your 3 displays and grab a high res one.


----------



## phill (Nov 4, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Sadly that's the classic case of "research before you buy" - anything under 4k with 1080 ti sli? Your basically paying for pathetic gains and it'll suck hard, Sli is awesome regardless, You could sell your 3 displays and grab a high res one.



I had a GTX 1070 before hand and whilst it was working ok in some games it wasn't quite up to spec..  So when I saw the 1080 Ti's I decided I'd grab two and go from there..  Thing is, ultimately they are for my daughter and girl friend's PC's, eventually the 1080P screens will have to go and 1440P will be bought as a minimum  

At the moment I'm just using a single card but too much to buy and not enough spare cash to buy it all is my problem not so much the lack of research...


----------



## Fragment (Nov 4, 2018)

TR 2950X + ASUS Prime X399-A + some good ol' RAM


----------



## hat (Nov 5, 2018)

Realistically, a Phenom II x6 to replace the Athlon II x4 and a Q9450 or better to replace the Q6600 would be neat.

In lala land, I'll take a Threadripper 2990WX, the fanless 600w Seasonic, a neat SATA M.2 drive, a few large hard drives for RAID, and two 2080Ti for mining. That's one hell of a Plex server, WCG cruncher and a little mining side hustle.  And if I have to transcode anything, that chip would be more than capable...


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 5, 2018)

hat said:


> Realistically, a Phenom II x6 to replace the Athlon II x4 and a Q9450 or better to replace the Q6600 would be neat.
> 
> In lala land, I'll take a Threadripper 2990WX, the fanless 600w Seasonic, a neat SATA M.2 drive, a few large hard drives for RAID, and two 2080Ti for mining. That's one hell of a Plex server, WCG cruncher and a little mining side hustle.  And if I have to transcode anything, that chip would be more than capable...




I have a Thuban 1055T available if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 5, 2018)

Nothing for me really. I can do what I do on a 9$ PC called Chip. I don't like new games, and don't play anything, and basically everything except that can be done on a toaster. What I would really like is some hacker proof OS with all the modern goodies, like flash and bluetooth and stuff. OpenBSD is just a pain for me.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 5, 2018)

New monitor for myself so I can finally give my daughter/wife my current monitor for their Dell T3500.  And I wouldn't mind an AMD Ryzen setup too but that is going too far and my current setup is fine so a 4790K would be a nice touch instead.


----------



## Staba (Nov 5, 2018)

An ultrawide monitor Acer predator Z35p
And an Evga 3080Ti for sure, next year when it ll be available....


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2018)

I just remembered something. I actually wouldn't mind a new full tower case, one without all the fancy windows and lights. I like a plain, yet functionally awesome case. This case would have to support a nice 240 or 280 AIO cooler, like the Corsair h100/h110/h115 etc...


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

My neighbour has a sum of money incoming and decided to reward me with 4GB of ram when he gets the doe. All I will need after that is some gpu, and am thinking about selling my cpu and mobo and case and getting a integrated cpu itx mobo, with a pcie slot, a putting a kalmx gpu inside an itx case. A quite silent pc.


----------



## nateliv (Dec 6, 2018)

My wishlist contains:
1) some additional tools for the Mother-32 and my other analog synths (for example some adapters, a pair of adsr... nothing too fancy, I don't have a modular yet and I'd avoid it if possible - by the way I don't have room for it).
2) a nice front end for tracking (I have some preamps and compressors, but I'd like some more, with different colour); I especially need an equalizer for tone shaping.
3) a poly analog (a Prophet 6 would be really nice, but I feel bad spending all that money... maybe one day I'll take the plunge and buy the rack version, but not anytime soon).
4) a spring reverb
5) a serious drum machine (something by Vermona or MFB).

Except for (1), which I need to get best out of what I already own, the others are not going to happend anytime soon, both because of lack of space and also because of their price (I already spent a lot on my setup, so I need to draw a line and make some music).

On the other hand, if I had unlimited resources (both money and space), then I'd get a few huge modular synths, a high-end console, some high end outboard, some expensive analog synths (both modern and classic), top notch converters and monitoring... the sky would be the limit!
Bluestacks TextNow VPN


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Dec 6, 2018)

W3680 and a Vega GPU...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2019)

looking for a small,tenkeyless keyboard with quiet keys (preferably low profle) and a big,comfortable wrist rest.
any recommendation?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 3, 2019)

Well currently, I've got a dead i7-7740x and killed the main bios of my x299 gaming carbon, starting the great save for a 7980xe used and a new x299 omega extreme : )


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Well currently, I've got a dead i7-7740x and killed the main bios of my x299 gaming carbon, starting the great save for a 7980xe used and a new x299 omega extreme : )


god damn,what happened.I never killed a cpu in my life despite trying.

wouldn't you prefer a binned 7940x over a 7980xe ? I would.


----------



## Dinnercore (May 3, 2019)

Up on the top is currently the whole Pentium D line-up, followed by all of the C2Ds


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> god damn,what happened.I never killed a cpu in my life despite trying.
> 
> wouldn't you prefer a binned 7940x over a 7980xe ? I would.


I'm betting that the liquid metal had spilt over somehow and shorted the CPU, as for the board the clear cmos button on the i/o (poor place to put that) got hit by accident with the system on when it was working fine.....
As for a 7940x, a binned one would cost more than a used 7980xe at least here it would.


----------



## Ebo (May 3, 2019)

Im waiting for the following to arrive:

Lian Li PC-011 Dynamic white
Noctua NH-C14S
3set Thermaltake riing 140mm RGB fan
3set Thermaltake riing 120mm RGB fan


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2019)

Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition Chroma V2 seems to be pefect for what I need,but the price.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2019)

I would like to add 2 more 8 gig sticks to my setup and go from the i5 to i7. My board supports it which is nice. Also, want to buy a second 512 SSD. I am doing a lot more VMWare Workstation Pro stuff and having the extra ram/cpu thread and a separate disk space for VMs would be really nice.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 3, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Quite a lot tbh.
> Tr 1920X
> DDR 4x32Gb
> Nvme ssd
> ...


So car seat won , nothing else did since I spent a lot on Wc fittings.
Now I Need a , ,, no two new monitors an ultrawide and a 4k 144hz one too.
And i definitely Need A R9 3800X too 

Might need a second job too, haha might.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition Chroma V2 seems to be pefect for what I need,but the price.....


I was going to suggest that and the Deathstalker.

black widow
Low profile chiclet keys and no loud clicky clanky and RGB... drawback Razer synapse and Razer control center are required to be running to get RGB or profiles.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 3, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I was going to suggest that and the Deathstalker.
> 
> black widow
> Low profile chiclet keys and no loud clicky clanky and RGB... drawback Razer synapse and Razer control center are required to be running to get RGB or profiles.


problem is that thing is 600pln while I'd like to keep it at 350pln max.
It's a fantastic keyboard it seems but so is my deatstalker,the widow would be an upgrade but not that big.
For 600pln I can get cloud alpha heaphones with x-fi card and absolutely blow away whaty I currently have.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> problem is that thing is 600pln while I'd like to keep it at 350pln max.
> It's a fantastic keyboard it seems but so is my deatstalker,the widow would be an upgrade but not that big.
> For 600pln I can get cloud alpha heaphones with x-fi card and absolutely blow away whaty I currently have.


Ikr.... They occasionally go on sale but even then it's not much of a sale.
I had the original Black Widow until my daughter used it as a jumping board...
Best keyboard ever imo...I still have my Deathstalker tho.


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2019)

I'm getting that itch and part of me really wants to get a Threadripper 2950X, but deep down I feel like I should wait.


----------



## John Naylor (May 4, 2019)

30 - 36", 2160p, 165 Hz, AUOptonics IPS 10 bit color screen w/ G-Sync and ULMB and the GFX card(s) to drive them > 80 fps in most games for < $1650.   Will be an Social Security by then


----------



## Caring1 (May 4, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> 30 - 36", 2160p, 165 Hz, AUOptonics IPS 10 bit color screen w/ G-Sync and ULMB and the GFX card(s) to drive them > 80 fps in most games for < $1650.   Will be an Social Security by then


Why wait, quit your job and make it happen today


----------



## vectoravtech (May 4, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/HP-Workstation-E5-2670-16-Cores-Renewed/dp/B07K8TNGM6


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2019)

For the first time in forever I don't need or really want anything. I have the best time I could want.


----------



## phill (May 4, 2019)

I'd like a lot of things hardware related (server and desktop) but with my 2 month old, partner and low wage, it's not going to happen although from work I was told I was moving up the chain a little and into the Infrastructure team which is definitely in the right way of things 

Here's hoping that I can actually get a bit of a bump in my wages for the move and that I can grab a few things after paying off my credit card..  I do really enjoy my job at work but if the pay doesn't budge, then I might have to....


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 20, 2019)

found a low profile,tenkeyless kb with mech switches at a very nice price, sharkoon purewriter TKL RGB. might pull the trigger soon.


----------



## John Naylor (May 21, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Why wait, quit your job and make it happen today



3 Kids with close to $170k in college debt.


----------



## Hnykill22 (May 21, 2019)

i5 9600K for new gaming build and a Asus 27" PG278QR monitor for 1440p gaming


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2019)

I want to ditch my 4790k platform for an i9-9900k, but no idea when.  Lots of other household and car stuff needs my attention/money first.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 21, 2019)

I want a 32" 4k HDR 165hz G-SYNC monitor and the appropriate GFX to drive it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 21, 2019)

rats,that keyboard is not available in tkl anymore.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 8, 2019)

I want to put this >>>


In this >>>>

With this >>>>

And those >>>>

And if i can make it fit >>>>

For cooling i want >>>>



Updating when i deside more hardwares.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 8, 2019)

Another R9 290 (+ waterblock) and better DDR4 sticks.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 8, 2019)

Well now that I've had a issue (dead 7740x) I can't be bothered with my x299 gaming carbon anymore, I'm selling it locally then I'll be either moving to the X299 Dark or a X299 Omega Extreme instead. I think I'll save for quite a good few months maybe till Christmas then I might even pickup an X399 setup too.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 9, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> found a low profile,tenkeyless kb with mech switches at a very nice price, sharkoon purewriter TKL RGB. might pull the trigger soon.


nice, but i still prefer normal mechanical keyboard since i got many keycaps


----------



## amit_talkin (Jun 9, 2019)

Waiting for a good deal on m.2 SSD so that I can move my OS to it from Sandisk Extreme 960GB SATA.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 9, 2019)

I could go for another pair of TridentZ RGB. The same 2x8, 3600 CL17 kit I have in this build now was going for ~$140 the other day. This is verified b-die! I already have a set of that exact kit. I'm amazed. You know what I paid for mine last year? $220. It's so tempting right now. I saw how they changed the design on the ones they showed at computex and I said to myself I better just grab the good-looking ones while I can, cuz those 'Neo' sticks are damned ugly. It's hard. I can't even put them in this machine because my cooler blocks one slot of the secondary pair. I just know I'm going to have two machines before too long and I would love to have more TridentZ for it.

Otherwise, it's all kinda vague. I know I want some Zen 2. I have a 2600 now, so I was thinking I might as well go bigger and grab the 3700x or even 3800x, depending on how it shakes down after some time out in the world. I want a better motherboard this time around... either the x570 Asus Crosshair or the AsRock Taichi. I lean towards the Asus just because I prefer thier bios, but those Taichi's have always really tempted me. Who knows, though?

I'd really like a 2080... maybe another Strix card, seeing as how my Strix 2060 has proven itself to be a really good card for me. But then...

...I'm contemplating going ham on the cooling for it... full custom loop with glass tubing. If I do that, my GPU selection is gonna be a little different.

Next would come a monitor upgrade. A 27" 1440p IPS with a decent refresh rate would suit me fine. Something for the 2080 to stretch into and something a little better than what I have now for photo editing.

It's all gonna come down to just how good these new Ryzen CPUs actually are. If they're truly badass, I'm gonna celebrate by doing it big. Life's good when you can think about throwing a few thousand at a new PC and not stress... I'm avoiding nailing anything down yet because I don't want to ruin anything for myself. By the time I'm pining over specific new things, I'm already about to buy them.


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hands down, Titan V


----------



## Hnykill22 (Jun 9, 2019)

BeQuiet Silent Loop 280mm for my new i7 9700K CPU. going for 5 GHZ so i need a good cooler. using 140mm Noctua fans with it.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 5, 2019)

A new monitor for me, especially eyeing a 144Hz monitor. The higher refresh rates are what attracts me mainly, but of course it is costly and I should have a GPU to match. Just stuck reading about it on this article and other pages, for now.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 5, 2019)

A new GPU to finish my build for 3-4 years or so.
Looking at the Navi 5700 or the RTX 2060S,upgraded to a new 29" Ultra Wide monitor recently so I kinda need something with more 'juice' to stay at least in the Freesync range frames in new games.

Not exactly hardware but I'm also looking at a new chair since my current potato one is starting to fall apart+ruining the overall look of my build,something like the Nitro Concepts E220 Evo would be perfect for my needs.


----------



## spectatorx (Jul 6, 2019)

At the moment to complete my current build must-buy are: 3x 4TB WD Ultrastar HDDs and top navi gpu, rx5900 or whatever these will be named, or two of these if i will be able to afford them, but this comes to optional list. My r9 380 was a decent card at its time but now is its time to retire. My current jbod of 2+1+1TB hdds needs to be replaced because of multiple reasons. Maybe i would put 2x4TB in raid and leave the third one as jbod, if such config is possible, anyway i think i will leave all three at jbod. I would need to read more about raid, dual boot with raid and some other details.
What is interesting Ultrastar series drives are cheaper than Black series, got the same length of warranty: 5 years and are enterprise grade so, at least in theory, are made of better components. WD some time ago replaced Gold series with Ultrastar and removed Gold from offer completely. So if anyone wonders which to choose between black and ultrastar i would recommend ultrastar.

List of optional items is much longer: as mentioned already, second gpu, just out of curiosity.
Also blu-ray burner, i'm still using physical media from time to time. Audio CDs, DVDs and maybe there will come some blu-rays once such burner will exist in my pc.
Aorus AD27QD for 27" ips 144Hz freesync. I'm happy with my current display (S24E370DL - 24", ips, 75Hz freesync) but more pixels and higher refreshrate are always welcome.
Another 32GB of ram so in total i could have 64GB, this would allow me to put more games on ramdisk. Yes, i actually use ramdisk for games which i can fit on it.
Maybe soundcard and even if most likely would be creative's AE-5. My x-fi titanium unit is 10 years old already and still sounds amazing so this as well would be just out of curiosity. I'm using old but still well enough 5.1 speakerset creative inspire t6100 and some random headphones when i need to be as quiet as possible at night.

And one more thing which lies between must-buy and optional categories: a gaming chair. I'm spending a lot of time on pc and regular chairs get flattened and squeaky after few months, lol. No, i'm not overweight, i have proper weight


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 2, 2019)

I just saw enthoo mini xl and want it soooo bad.It's up there on my wish list along a quad m.2 card.






It'd be so nice to have my gaming system as the main one and an itx with i5 5675c + Fury X,for no reason other reason than just to have it,regardless of the fact that 4c/4t and 4gb cards are borderline in 2019.Hook the itx system up to a 240hz 1080p display and enjoy old shooters.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I wonder, if you there's something you're either willing to buy or just very, very curious to try out as far as PC hardware goes, what would it be ?
> 
> I've got two items on the list. First is alienware AW2518H 240Hz G-sync panel
> 
> ...


yay.I got the g903 and powerplay finally,after I poted this in the OP 2 years ago.

now I'd like a 4tb








						Seagate BarraCuda 4 TB 3.5" SATA III (ST4000DM004) - Dysk - Morele.net
					

Dysk Seagate BarraCuda 4 TB 3.5" SATA III (ST4000DM004) jest dostępny w Morele.net! Szukasz tego produktu? Sprawdź - najczęściej to właśnie Morele.net ma najniższą cenę w Polsce.




					www.morele.net
				




to replace my two drives,especially the toshiba p300 3tb that's driving me crazy.it's loud,hot and worst of all takes forever to spin up.

now the 4tb seagate is a  2x2tb platter with 256mb buffer.fast,light and quiet.Plus I'm a seagate fan,cool name,and I was never disappointed with their drives.the 1tb I have now is amazing despite it's 5 years old.fast,cool and quiet.I'm keeping it for sure.The p300 is getting the f**k out through the window as soon as I replace it.worst hdd I ever had,and that includes the 6.4tb seagate I had in my first pc.


I'd like a 3700x system too but I'm slighlty scared seeing amd's new boost in work feeding the cpu over 1.45v on the regular,and when I'm asking people about this I get trashed by the moderator for not knowing about ampers.Wish to find someone to explain it rather than bash me for asking.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> now I'd like a 4tb
> to replace my two drives,especially the toshiba p300 3tb that's driving me crazy.it's loud,hot and worst of all takes forever to spin up.
> now the 4tb seagate is a  2x2tb platter with 256mb buffer.fast,light and quiet.Plus I'm a seagate fan,cool name,and I was never disappointed with their drives.the 1tb I have now is amazing despite it's 5 years old.fast,cool and quiet.I'm keeping it for sure.The p300 is getting the f**k out through the window as soon as I replace it.worst hdd I ever had,and that includes the 6.4tb seagate I had in my first pc.



I have 4TB 2016 model (M005 rather than M004) it is 3x1.33 TB platter but still whisper quiet even under heavy load. Can't imagine about 2 platter.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2019)

Motherboard/CPU/RAM upgrade.
+ a new case (later on probably).


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 22, 2019)

Just got a 512GB adata xpg m.2 ssd drive last Aug for my bday.

Need a high capacity 2.5" SATA SSD to fill my ssd mount that I bought recently.
Also a new pair of joy cons for the Nintendo Switch (for guests and local mp fun with family).

Thinking of also getting a better gpu to upgrade to from my 1080.
Also some new ram and ryzen 3700/x and a mobo to pair it up with.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2019)

Enterprise24 said:


> I have 4TB 2016 model (M005 rather than M004) it is 3x1.33 TB platter but still whisper quiet even under heavy load. Can't imagine about 2 platter.


seagate gets bad rep while I've had only stellar experience with their drives.
on the other hand people recommend p300 while this drive really has lots of issues (noise,heat,spin up time).


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 23, 2019)

i have wishlist for secondary pc, powered by athlon sempron & gtx 260, plan to use as office pc, anyway it is alr in shiping, i picking very cheapest part ever, total cost less than $30 including pc case/7.2k rpm hdd/cdrw/ddr2 ram/and standard atx psu


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2019)

There's a few more things on my list of things to get, but it's mostly for my collection rather than a really really need it...  I've definitely too much already, but I have issues when it comes to hardware... lol  Hopefully a few pictures to come soon of some bits and pieces


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 23, 2019)

I think the only thing I have left on my HW wish list is 3590X and a big-ass 4K HDR TV. 
Already upgraded pretty much everything I need, and still can't get rid of everything I don't need )))
What's sad is that my last upgrade simply started with a dead PSU...


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 23, 2019)

My wish is for a case to replace the Core X9 from Thermaltake, unfortunately there are no cases on the market other than the Level 20XT that can support more than 1 420MM radiator. That case has too much glass for me.



silentbogo said:


> I think the only thing I have left on my HW wish list is 3590X and a big-ass 4K HDR TV.
> Already upgraded pretty much everything I need, and still can't get rid of everything I don't need )))
> What's sad is that my last upgrade simply started with a dead PSU...



Why not a monitor instead of a TV





__





						Acer Laptops, Desktops, Chromebooks, Monitors & Projectors | Acer United States
					

Shop the latest Acer products, from Chromebooks, laptops, monitors, desktop PCs, and projectors for office, home, and entertainment use.




					www.acer.com


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 23, 2019)

Well now all I need is a cooling upgrade and better RAM pretty much, oh and a storage upgrade overall.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 23, 2019)

A storage upgrade would be nice. I'd want three 1TB SATA SSDs in RAID 5 to replace my 2TB data drive.

I'd love to get a 3900X, but low availability means that won't happen. 

I'd also like a GPU upgrade, but everything better than my 1070 is unreasonably priced now.

The most realistic upgrade would be more memory.


----------



## lmille16 (Sep 27, 2019)

A completely new build. My i5-3570k is really starting to show it's age in modern titles. It was a sad day when it started showing up as the minimum spec for games


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 19, 2019)

Quick follow up on the g903 and powerplay I got recently.
They're fantastic.The clicks on the g903 are perfect,out of all mice I've ever had they're the best by far,clicky and responsive,not spongy but not too hard either.the shape feels good too,after using g403 for a year playing doom on g903 feels very good.the two function scroll wheel is great for any use,precise steps or limitless roll with an easy switch button.
Plus the control surface on powerplay is best I've ever used.smooth and fast.I actually prefer it to my steelseies dex.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 19, 2019)

contemplating buying a Focusrite Scarlett Solo 3rd gen for my new PC. I've a Q2U Mic and DT770pro
Also monitor - between LG 27GL850 and ViewSonic Elite XG270QG (once its out, same LG panel but kinda hoping somehow they get contrast better with their implementation closer to ~1000:1)


----------



## Lorec (Oct 19, 2019)

3950X


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 19, 2019)

Lorec said:


> 3950X


+1.

I think I've upgraded pretty much everything I need, except for CPU. Got R5 1600X for cheap, as an  overpriced "placeholder", but I don't think I'll be able to get one 'till next summer... minimum...
...along with additional 16GB DDR4...


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 19, 2019)

this is on top of my most wanted list, will patient wait for a good deal, will pay for $200-250

other considerable items:
socket a m/b
red devil golden sampling
rx5700xt/rtx2080 galax
square 100-144hz monitor
datmancer sojourner keyboard
powered psu for csf/sli
nintendo switch probably
better cpu intel 9th/ryzen 7
edifier mini /nakamichi custom wooden speaker
gaming headset
xboxone gamepad for pc
will slowly buy those items for a cheapest deal or even used one, no probs


----------



## HwGeek (Oct 19, 2019)

3950X + ITX + 5700XT in Custom build silent case, I mean Passive silent ;-).


----------



## mbeeston (Oct 19, 2019)

new video card for next year... and nothing to catch fire this year.... _-_


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 21, 2019)

Tempted to build a SFF build so it won't eat too much space and easy for transport. Thing is I don't know whether to go ITX or buy secondary Deskmini A300. 
For ITX build I think I want to do a hackjob putting small mATX board like AsRock A320M-HDV which is 230mm x 201mm and put it inside CM Elite 110. There are people who did fit small mATX on this case. Wanted to fit my main rig Ryzen 1600 and GTX 1070 Katana inside it. I can ask my sheet metal friend to cut the case if it won't fit. The single slot PCIe Katana and the PCIe x1 slot above the PICe x16 will allow me to use both my GPU and soundcard into the ITX case, thats the reason why I wanted to put mATX instead of ITX.









						Cooler Master Elite 110 - i need info
					

i don't know whether to post this question over Case section or here but anyway.    according to this image i've estimated, theres at least 220mm by 214mm clearance for a bigger motherboard. if i take off that gaudy HDD holder encircled in red, i think i could fit a "flex ATX" motherboard...




					www.overclock.net
				




For Asrock Deskmini A300 its simple, I just need to buy A300 plus APU. I already have 8GB DDR4 SODIMM and extra 2.5 inch HDD and SSD.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 21, 2019)

I want a new GPU and Monitor!
but that will be a year 2020 purchase


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

An AM4 mounting bracket for my Heatkiller block....


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 21, 2019)

vega22 said:


> new gpu, just holding out as long as i can.


Likewise, I've recently built a nicely spec'ed Ryzen rig (IMO anyway), just waiting for AMD's big NAVI. Meanwhile, my PowerColor VEGA64 Red Devil is chugging along nicely enough.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Fastest 64 core 128 thread Unlocked EPYC, 8 channel ram, RX 5900XT. PCIE SSD in RAID


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2019)

Right now, just a 90001 PS2...


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 21, 2019)

Definitively... 3900x... one more week! Should be interesting... I'm going to try it in my X370 before I go springing for a new mobo. I was gonna go for a 3700x but it looks like things are back to normal with 3900x's price availability. Just in time for me to buy, too. Gotta side with that. Universe said so.

Tentatively... full custom loop. It'll be my first ever. And I'm going with glass. I figure it's all unnessesary so if I'm gonna do it I have to do it up.

So basically my wishlist reads as:
-tedium
-headache
-insanity


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 21, 2019)

Anything which would stop ghosting at night in FOVR, I don't get a lot but it buggs me just the same. darn bright lights eh   .


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 21, 2019)

Would like a few WD Ultrastar 4TB drives, allways low on storage here.

At some point, I want a Threadripper.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 21, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> For Asrock Deskmini A300 its simple, I just need to buy A300 plus APU. I already have 8GB DDR4 SODIMM and extra 2.5 inch HDD and SSD.


I'd go with deskMini. The price has fallen a tad, and with the new firmware they've added support for 3000-series Picasso APUs.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 21, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> I'd go with deskMini. The price has fallen a tad, and with the new firmware they've added support for 3000-series Picasso APUs.


The price is the same in Malaysia, I could buy decent B450 ITX board plus casing for the price of Deskmini A300


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 21, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> Anything which would stop ghosting at night in FOVR, I don't get a lot but it buggs me just the same. darn bright lights eh   .


Bahaha... you'd need to fork over a new engine that can actually handle 90hz to them for that to happen.  

Real talk though... running taa? That's part of it too. Apparently there are ini tweaks to make it not as bad.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 21, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> running taa


no turned it off over a year ago, ive tried everything said online for fixing even tried my son in laws 2080  and its just the same, ive super high frame rate it never gos below 90fps I think its down to bad coding in the game, its not all the time mainly in city, it breaks the immersion for me.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 21, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> The price is the same in Malaysia, I could buy decent B450 ITX board plus casing for the price of Deskmini A300


Yep, but don't forget that you also get a decent 120W power brick (e.g. include PSU in your total price for ITX). And even the smallest, most compact ITX chassis will be at least 4 times bigger than Mini.


----------



## Komshija (Oct 21, 2019)

Powercolor RX5700 XT Red Dragon. I don't really need it, but my Sapphire is starting to annoy me because of 8-9% performance drop in several games and benchmarks. I replaced the fans, put new thermal paste, new thermal pads.
Sapphire R9 390 gave me a lot of troubles ever since I bought it. The problems were two grinding fans which had no oil in them. Third fan also had no oil but strangely didn't produce any grinding noise. When they started producing grinding noise, still under warranty, it was game-over because shafts were already "scratched" and bearings were damaged. Of course Sapphire denied me warranty for this, despite I didn't open GPU back then. So I had to put some heavy oil on these bearings every now and then to minimize unpleasant grinding noise. Finally I replaced them with the new ones which are well lubricated and produce no strange noises. Now I'm looking to get rid of Sapphire from my system and replace it with non-Sapphire product.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 1, 2019)

ale you already scribbling down your lists for the black friday ?

I might get a CLC cooler frankly if I see a kraken on sale.

Other than that I'd like to replace my s2716dg (secondary) with an alienware and have alienware and predator stiing next to each other   I'm only using the dell for internet browsing since the 24" 1440p I have is just better.I may be tempted to replace it with a 1080p display that I'd use for stuff I'd rather play with higher framerate sacrificing the resolution.



MazeFrame said:


> Would like a few WD Ultrastar 4TB drives, allways low on storage here.
> 
> At some point, I want a Threadripper.


best time to get tr1 is now.
they're already dirt cheap (1920x new costs less than my 5775c used,can you believe that) and might go on sale yet.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Nov 8, 2019)

I kinda wish I go with X299 platform. It seems, for some reason, Intel prolong this platform. It would be great if I buy even the crappiest i5 7740x back then and upgrade to higher core and newer CPU simply by BIOS upgrade later on. AMD X399 prematurely ended with the release of 3rd gen TRX40 platform, the prices could come down. I looked at 1900x prices are cheaper than that i5 7740x at Amazon, go figure. Only the motherboard prices still sky high.

@cucker tarlson that 5775c used to be on my highest priority wish list but since I'm using Z87 motherboard I cant upgrade to this CPU.


----------



## 64K (Nov 8, 2019)

Hoping to save a few dollars on a 2070 Super on Black Friday but either way it's time to upgrade. I love getting new GPUs. It's like Christmas morning when I was a kid for me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 8, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I kinda wish I go with X299 platform. It seems, for some reason, Intel prolong this platform. It would be great if I buy even the crappiest i5 7740x back then and upgrade to higher core and newer CPU simply by BIOS upgrade later on. AMD X399 prematurely ended with the release of 3rd gen TRX40 platform, the prices could come down. I looked at 1900x prices are cheaper than that i5 7740x at Amazon, go figure. Only the motherboard prices still sky high.
> 
> @cucker tarlson that 5775c used to be on my highest priority wish list but since I'm using Z87 motherboard I cant upgrade to this CPU.


Od you need cores 1920x is a steal ATM.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 8, 2019)

Still waiting for the next series of GPUs so I can upgrade. Don't want to invest into 20xx series at this point and 5700XT doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 8, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Still waiting for the next series of GPUs so I can upgrade. Don't want to invest into 20xx series at this point and 5700XT doesn't cut it for me.


i plan to upgrade rx5500 comingsoon



64K said:


> Hoping to save a few dollars on a 2070 Super on Black Friday but either way it's time to upgrade. I love getting new GPUs. It's like Christmas morning when I was a kid for me.


wait abit longer, s series price drop somehow, vanila or ti price still tent expensive, althogh it could be different in prictag there


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 8, 2019)

I dont have any use for 1920x but its almost a waste not to get one atm.


----------



## The Egg (Nov 8, 2019)

A decent motherboard with ECC support for about $125, to pair with a cheap ($87 at Microcenter) ECC-supporting i3.  NAS/Plex server usage.

Seems none of Intel’s consumer chipsets support ECC though (at least, so far as I can tell), and boards with C-24x chipsets start at about $210.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 8, 2019)

The Egg said:


> A decent motherboard with ECC support for about $125


Why not go ryzen? There are some ridiculously cheap boards with ECC support.
For example, ASUS Prime B350-Plus does ECC, and can be bought brand new for as low as $90. Pair it with something like Ryzen 3 1200 for another $60 and you're done.
If you go the used route, then you could probably score B350-Plus and R5 1600 combo for about the same amount of money as you've already dedicated to Intel board.

I have an AsRock B350M Pro4, which introduced ECC support almost 1.5 years ago w/ AGESA 1.0.0.1a. That's probably one of the cheapest boards with confirmed ECC support.
On the lowest of the low, you can even pair it with an Athlon PRO 200GE (if you can find one at good price). This whole combo is probably worth as much as that Core i3 alone.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 8, 2019)

phanteks luxe 2 would be awesome.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 8, 2019)

Well i am soon about to make an order based on my wish list as i am about to replace my X58 setup.

Wish list is:
Ryzen 9 3950X cooled by a Noctua NH-D15 chromax black
G.Skill TridentZ Neo 3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 at 1.35 volts 2 x 16 GB dims Samsung B-die (originally i order G.Skill TridentZ Neo 3600 MHz CL 14-15-15-35 1.4 volt rate, but i have waited over 60 days for those and got tired of it so cancel that order) and by raise voltage i hope i can do CL 14-14-14-32 on them.
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO X570 board
OS SSD: Corsair Force MP600 NVMe Gen4 M.2 - 1TB
WD Gold Enterprise-Class Hard Drive - 10 TB

Will be reusing some parts for now like my GTX 1080 TI GPU and 2 TB sata SSD.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 8, 2019)

Since I just did a new 3900X build, the only thing I need is 2080ti or AMD equivalent if it ever materializes.  There are tons of other things I could list here but the above is the only pressing need.

I'll have all my auto reprogramming stuff soon enough.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> anyway and the car seat looks more comfortable.



While I don't necessarily like the aesthetics, I have set in one at Office Depot and it was comfy as hell.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> 5xsecond hand rx580



I just happen to have 6 of them sitting on my shelf...


----------



## The Egg (Nov 9, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Why not go ryzen? There are some ridiculously cheap boards with ECC support.
> For example, ASUS Prime B350-Plus does ECC, and can be bought brand new for as low as $90. Pair it with something like Ryzen 3 1200 for another $60 and you're done.
> If you go the used route, then you could probably score B350-Plus and R5 1600 combo for about the same amount of money as you've already dedicated to Intel board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  I did give Ryzen a look, but whenever I found a board mentioning "ECC support", further inspection found that it didn't actually use the modules in ECC-mode.  The boards simply supported the use of ECC modules --- as standard RAM (not sure why you would want to do this).  At least that was my interpretation.

The 2 boards you listed appear to legitimately support ECC, but with some caveats.  The Asrock mentions that it needs a Ryzen "Pro" CPU, while the Asus says "ECC support varies by CPU".  Unfortunately I can't actually find that CPU listing in any documentation.  I generally prefer to make all of my CPU purchases at Microcenter, as they not only have the best prices, but also give $30 off a motherboard.  Unfortunately *their Ryzen listing* doesn't include any "Pro" variants.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 9, 2019)

The Egg said:


> Unfortunately I can't actually find that CPU listing in any documentation.


According to Wikichip the Ryzen 3 1200 does unofficially support ECC. All AMD Ryzen 1x00, 2x00, and 3x00 have the option of using ECC it's just AMD doesn't support ECC on Ryzen.









						Ryzen 3 1200  - AMD - WikiChip
					

Ryzen 3 1200 is a 64-bit quad-core low-end performance x86 desktop microprocessor introduced by AMD in late 2017. This processor is based on AMD's Zen microarchitecture and is fabricated on a 14 nm process. The 1200 operates at a base frequency of 3.1 GHz with a TDP of 65 W and a Boost frequency...




					en.wikichip.org


----------



## The Egg (Nov 9, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> According to Wikichip the Ryzen 3 1200 does unofficially support ECC. All AMD Ryzen 1x00, 2x00, and 3x00 have the option of using ECC it's just AMD doesn't support ECC on Ryzen.


So I guess the question is:  If I were to grab a 6-core Ryzen 5 1600 for $80 at Microcenter and an Asus Prime B450M-A/CSM which gives the same obscure "ECC Support Varies By CPU" without actually listing them for a grand total of $135 after the $30 savings..........how can I be sure it will actually run in ECC mode?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 9, 2019)

The Egg said:


> The Asrock mentions that it needs a Ryzen "Pro" CPU, while the Asus says "ECC support varies by CPU".


With CPUs it's quite easy:
1) Ryzen 1000/2000/3000
2) PRO-series APU (e.g. Raven Ridge or Picasso APUs). Can be found on eBay sometimes as OEM versions or in SFF business desktops.

So, the rule of the thumb here: no iGPU means ECC, iGPU means no ECC.



The Egg said:


> how can I be sure it will actually run in ECC mode?


Just get one of the boards with confirmed ECC support and make sure you are running the latest firmware. Then, to be super safe, get RAM from QVL (ASUS only has one model in there: a 16GB Micron-based Kingston stick). That's it.  If you are still unsure - ask ASUS tech support.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 9, 2019)

i think i need cpu upgrade, ryzen2600/1700 would be great, justneed to wait for better deal


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 10, 2019)

speaking abt "expensive" one i perhaps have interest on this one, but problems ive a bad habbit on the "cheapest" one, so pay for this price it obviously not gonna happend, still this also in my wish basket somehow so i will get this for sure later, after over a decade maybe


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 14, 2019)

Down in Buenos Aires, a 2080ti costs more than the value of my motorbike and some change.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 14, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Down in Buenos Aires, a 2080ti costs more than the value of my motorbike and some change.


same here, even for the cheapest model inno/galax/palit will cost $1000+ atleash, is abt monthly income heh, not worth, i prefer pay for used card always


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 7, 2019)

eyeing the nr600





						MasterBox NR600 with ODD | Cooler Master USA
					






					us.coolermaster.com
				




would look great with a couple of nzxt's rgb fans


----------



## Totally (Dec 7, 2019)

7x Vardars.
3x Ek loop connect 51

That's it for hardware.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 7, 2019)

the nr600 turns out lacks 140mm rear exhaust support   way to spoil am almost perfect case.
I'm still considering it,I love the mesh front and ssd mounting system,all at a very nice price.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 9, 2019)

aw yis do want


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 10, 2019)

right now i want a 34" ultrawide WQHD monitor and upgrade my gpu when rtx 3k series comes out


----------



## argon (Dec 10, 2019)

Im waiting for upgrading in late 2020 or mid-2021

here whats I got in mind:

-240hz 2560x1440p monitor for cheap (low than 350, TN is okay for me)
- new amd RX 5900 reference to flash at XT performance or better for max 300 
- air gpu cooler to slap on it like an mk-26 or something

or better wait for a good triple fans customs 5900XT

and this is what im 80% sure NOT gonna doing but stil in mind, 
cuz If i had the money would prefer to buy new intel platform i5- at 6/12 maybe with same ipc as current ryzen 3 but 5ghz on air

If I will have time to mod and doing things I would dream to buy those things:
- 520 radiator or something like that, to slap as external, maybe a morad3 420
- D5 pump 
- yate loon 140mm fans at 5v
-plastidip/or some and modded aquarium chiller with big fan
-last but not least If I would take the "overclock things" would look around for some binned 6900k or 6950x/5960x, to make 4.5 daily and hope 5ghz


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> same here, even for the cheapest model inno/galax/palit will cost $1000+ atleash, is abt monthly income heh, not worth, i prefer pay for used card always


Cheapest 2080 Ti (MSI Ventus) ATM seems to be 1049 EUR here in Finland. Still an insane price when thinking that usually it was the Titan model which had the cost of a Ti card now..

No wonder I prefer 2-3 generations old high end cards. 

edit: For the topic, faster RAM is next on my to-do list, going to upgrade from 4x4GB DDR4-2400 to 2x16GB DDR4-3200.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 13, 2019)

4k G-Sync monitor w/ ULMB ... about a tear after they finally make one and prices come down


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Cheapest 2080 Ti (MSI Ventus) ATM seems to be 1049 EUR here in Finland. Still an insane price when thinking that usually it was the Titan model which had the cost of a Ti Cardin now..
> 
> No wonder I prefer 2-3 generations old high end cards.


New medium dies are better than buying previous gen big dies.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> New medium dies are better than buying previous gen big dies.


I'd say that my 980 Ti @ 200EUR was a better deal than a 5500 XT for the similar price.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I'd say that my 980 Ti @ 200EUR was a better deal than a 5500 XT for the similar price.


Test but 1660 super would be better than 980ti


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Test but 1660 super would be better than 980ti


Nah, costs too much. I've never paid over 200EUR for a graphics card.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah, costs too much. I've never paid over 200EUR for a graphics card.


980ti is still very fast when overclocked.
I prefer new cards.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 13, 2019)

They only hardware I'm after atm is a nice computer desk and a 27" -  32" 1440p 144hz freesync or freesync 2 w/ HDR monitor.  The desk will be somewhat easy to get, the monitor on the other hand will take some research as I'm looking to spend less than $600 CAD for one.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 13, 2019)

argon said:


> Im waiting for upgrading in late 2020 or mid-2021
> 
> here whats I got in mind:
> 
> ...


5900Xt for 300 or better, wow , be like 2023 before that's reasonable imho the 5700Xt might get that cheap by then though or a 2070.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 13, 2019)

there will be no 5900xt


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 13, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> there will be no 5900xt


Agreed , so how's one Ever going to be 300 but yeah my point is right , no 5900Xt for 300 in 2021.

I'm waiting for the navi23 (possibly) Nvidia killer unless I manage to hook a bargain.
It wasn't ever going to be the 5900Xt  , god knows why they would bother Atm ,it would not get Rdna2, rays or Vsr.
Might beat the 2080 but it would be another Radeon vII ,in terms of sales since we all want 2X the powers not just a bit more.

Two times the performance in everything minimum , you hear that Amd, you hear that Nvidia , not 20 effin percent.


----------



## kakantot (Dec 13, 2019)

Can I have an Aorus RX 5700 XT please?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 10, 2020)

this


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 17, 2020)

Hardware WishList?

One of these

Lian Li O11 Dynamic "mini"





And one of these





And one of these


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 28, 2020)

MPG Sekira 500X,what a beautiful case


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 28, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> MPG Sekira 500X,what a beautiful case


What are top fans doing? Just glowing against the glass?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 28, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What are top fans doing? Just glowing against the glass?


mostly.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 28, 2020)

i think i need a portable console, a sweet nintendo switcg would be great
another curent wishlist
x470 rog/taichi
16gb ram with 3400mhz maybe
set of yeston case+card cute pet still
rx 470/1060/1650super/1660/1070ti need to try it
rx 5600xt probably, i see it have decent pricetag, just need to wait for a good model, curently avaiable only pulse/msi dual
fullhd monitor with 120hz atleash or pay again for 1440p in 75hz
a new handphone redmi note 7 maybe


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have said it before (maybe I need Dr Lisa Su's contact info). I really would like AMD to show X399 owners like myself love by releasing a TR4 CPU based on 7nm.


----------



## Octavean (Jan 28, 2020)

I‘d like a new NAS.  Synology, QNAP or Asustor etc, but I‘d like something with 10 bays at minimum with 10GbE, dual NVMe drive support for cache and at least a Core i3 / i5 or RyZen processor.  Something like the Asustor AS7010T would probably do nicely.

As an upgrade for my latest build I‘d like a 2TB or 4TB SSD. 1TB SSD drives aren’t really cutting it for me anymore. SATA would be fine for this given how costly M.2 drives are. But I’d be really happy with a 2TB or 4TB NVMe drive.

I‘d also like an RTX 2060, 2070 or 2080 class video card. Currently I’m running with an older GTX 970 on my new build but I’m willing to wait for an nVidia refresh to buy something like an RTX 3060, 3070 or 3080 class card (or whatever they end up calling it).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

oh man why did I not know about this ? utterly ridiculous.

I'm buying it.


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 10, 2020)

curently aim for 
asus 980ti cerberus/anniversary
1070ti duke
1080ti duke
1650 super itx asus
vega 56 nitro
5700xt taichi
imma get one of em soon


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 11, 2020)

wanna get a cheap ass 2tb ssd,had just about enough of my spinners.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 11, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> wanna get a cheap ass 2tb ssd,had just about enough of my spinners.



A couple deals for you 






						Crucial BX500 2TB 3D NAND SATA 2.5-Inch Internal SSD, up to 540MB/s - CT2000BX500SSD1Z : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Crucial BX500 2TB 3D NAND SATA 2.5-Inch Internal SSD, up to 540MB/s - CT2000BX500SSD1Z : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						Samsung 860 QVO 1TB SATA 2.5" Internal SSD (MZ-76Q1T0/AM) [Canada Version] : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Samsung 860 QVO 1TB SATA 2.5" Internal SSD (MZ-76Q1T0/AM) [Canada Version] : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




I am looking at the Samsung right now.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 11, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> A couple deals for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loooking at qvo too,has to fit my docking station
don't expect much,just had enough of the spin up time and reads on my hdds.I hate them passionately.

if I do,I'm buying second hand tho so thanks for the links.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 11, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> loooking at qvo too,has to fit my docking station
> don't expect much,just had enough of the spin up time and reads on my hdds.I hate them passionately.
> 
> if I do,I'm buying second hand tho so thanks for the links.



I know what you mean sometimes used deals can be stellar.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

I completed my build,then realized it took so long that I wanna replace the parts that came first.

new psu - this one is 5.5 yo
new platform - 2014 z97 board with a 2015 cpu and old ass ram (still kicking ass in gaming tho)
new ssds - keep the 850 pros for the looks and durability,replace the adatas with nvme.
replace the spinners


----------



## INSTG8R (May 25, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> loooking at qvo too,has to fit my docking station
> don't expect much,just had enough of the spin up time and reads on my hdds.I hate them passionately.
> 
> if I do,I'm buying second hand tho so thanks for the links.


I’m quite happy with my 1TB 960 QVO I bought as a “fast game drive“ I have a 2TB RAID 0 array of WD Black spinners I’ve been using for a game drI’ve forever. It’s great for more space and more performance without breaking the bank.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

you mean 860 qvo ?
I was thinking about the 4tb,the price is great.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 25, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> you mean 860 qvo ?
> I was thinking about the 4tb,the price is great.


Yeah you‘re right it’s an 860 and I’ll admit with huge games like RDR2 and CoD MW I’m already shuffling games oj and off it.   I probably should have went bigger but it was an impulse buy, cheap upgrade.


----------



## ShurikN (May 26, 2020)

On the top of the list is Aoc 24G2U.

After that probably a 4K tv, 47" or bigger. Would like an oled but dont know what the prices are in my country, haven't investigated yet. I can always get a good, low input lag IPS if nothing else. 

After that an m-ITX board, a cheap Ryzen 2000 or 3000, used 570 or 580 and then wait for RDNA2 and Zen 3.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 31, 2020)

I need a headphone stand,is the one that can hold two pairs ?

lol,I found these,I kinda like them,custom made.









						Stojak słuchawki 2 pary rury industrialny loftowy
					

Kup teraz na Allegro za 84 zł - Stojak słuchawki 2 pary rury industrialny loftowy (8886860267). Allegro.pl - Radość zakupów i bezpieczeństwo dzięki Programowi Ochrony Kupujących!



					allegro.pl
				











						Stojak na słuchawki rury stalowe industrialny loft
					

Kup teraz na Allegro za 95 zł - Stojak na słuchawki rury stalowe industrialny loft (9051023562). Allegro.pl - Radość zakupów i bezpieczeństwo dzięki Programowi Ochrony Kupujących!



					allegro.pl


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2020)

Waiting for RTX3080.


----------



## Athlonite (May 31, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I need a headphone stand,is the one that can hold two pairs ?
> 
> lol,I found these,I kinda like them,custom made.
> 
> ...



probably for half the money and an hour twating around you could build these yourself it's mostly just 1" Dowel and some plumbing fixtures and a bit of pipe


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 31, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> probably for half the money and an hour twating around you could build these yourself it's mostly just 1" Dowel and some plumbing fixtures and a bit of pipe


easier said than done.
you'll end up wasting time and looking for resources while this is like 20 bucks or less.
I think I'll be getting another one,I just posted those cause they were kinda interesting.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 31, 2020)

I got a 1080 now but would like a 3080 when it comes out to bad can't afford it


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 31, 2020)

I think I'll be saving for an ampere card,skip platform upgrade entirely until zen3 and rocket lake come out.

had 1080 too,upgraded for 1080Ti and replaced it with a new 2070 Super when I was given an opportunity.I'm thinking of going big on ampere this time.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I need a headphone stand,is the one that can hold two pairs ?
> 
> lol,I found these,I kinda like them,custom made.
> 
> ...


Kinda ok, if you like the pipe bomb look.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 2, 2020)

this !


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 2, 2020)

A Ryzen-based system, but I'll wait until ZEN 3 comes out - but current-gen Ryzen 7 is tempting too.
A beefier AIO CPU watercooler - only for my next bulid, not for the economical Kaby Lake i7 that I currently have.
A watercooled graphics card, but I'll wait until Ampere comes out - but an EVGA 2080 Super Hybrid is tempting too.
Not that I need any of these, as I'm perfectly happy with the capabilities of my current build. I sort of "want" them the same way my heart skips a beat every time I see a Mustang GT even though I'm totally in love with my Fiesta ST.


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 2, 2020)

3080 Ti , all i want!


----------



## Vario (Jun 2, 2020)

Waiting for a RTX 3060 if they have good performance and end up in a good price range.


----------



## ntuason (Jun 2, 2020)

A few 16TB HDD for storage and a 3080 Ti.


----------



## xman2007 (Jun 2, 2020)

will likely get a Ryzen 3700 when Zen 3 comes along and take advantage of price cuts to 3000 series and something along the lines of a 5600/5700 XT as the 580 is starting to show it's age in some newer titles even though is it perfectly adequate in most, could do with a bit more GPU grunt again, I'll wait for RDNA2 and price cuts


----------



## purecain (Jun 2, 2020)

When we are all using 3080's and 4th gen Ryzen, 100+ fps at 4k will become a reality. There are so many titles which will benefit from having all of this extra power. I cant wait.  For those that cant afford the cutting edge, there will be cheaper and much more affordable Titan V's and 2080ti's. Not to mention the CPU's that will become affordable. 3900 - 3950x's for £300...


----------



## ARF (Jun 3, 2020)

AM5 platform with DDR5 and potentially PCIe 5.
That is AMD's Raphael CPU, coupled with Radeon Navi 2X GPU, and very fast PCIe NVMe SSD, with Windows and gaming environment that resembles that of the PlayStation 5.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 3, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I need a headphone stand,is the one that can hold two pairs ?
> 
> lol,I found these,I kinda like them,custom made.
> 
> ...


Hipster paradise.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Hipster paradise.


or a plumber's rig


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 3, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> or a plumber's rig


I think I have an idea for a "gaming chair" from the same line.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I think I have an idea for a "gaming chair" from the same line.


or an all metal pipe custom loop


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 8, 2020)

Most of things on my list are kinda fillers or things which are not released yet or ever.

First on the list is Dell KB-522 keyboard, actually i'm ordering it in next few days. It has standard layout with addition of few basic hotkeys, perfect to me. I hate mechanical keyboards, too loud, too expensive and none of them comes with useful hotkeys. This dell keyboard seems to be an office keyboard? Well, it perfectly fits all my programming, gaming and multimedia needs.

Next one possibly a decent chair, most likely another office grade thing as none(?) of gaming chairs come with mesh back. Solid leather or leather-like back is something what gives you more sweat in hot summer days. Think about it, you need an airflow too! 

Top priority on my list is a gpu, top-end radeon navi 2, whatever will be released on September. 5900xt? I assume they will change name to 6900xt or 6950xt and that's what i'm aiming for as long as it stays under 700 euros as that's maximum amount i'm willing to spend on any consumer/gaming grade gpu. It will be either asrock taichi (to fit aesthetically to my motherboard) or sapphire nitro or gigabyte (for lack of "warranty void if removed" stickers on screws).

New gpu demands new display as my current is 1080p@75Hz, i would love to jump to physical 2560x1440 above 100Hz but it is extremely difficult to find something what i want. After pretty much a lot of research i ended up with these two added to my wishlist: AOC 24G2U (yes, i know this is 1080p) or Aorus FI27Q-P. In reality perfect display to me would be 24", 2560x1440, IPS, Freesync, 120Hz (or higher), flat, not curved at any price up to 700 euros. If anyone knows anything like this existing or being released soon please let me know about it in here or via pm. Not many people think about it but decent display requires proper connection with gpu so after some research i concluded this cable will be best pick: Club3D CAC-2068.

Probably somewhere between gpu and monitor i will add an ssd and my choice goes to sabrent rocket 2TB (SB-ROCKET-NVMe4-HTSK-2TB). I'm totally aware i'm overpaying with this one a lot but same as with display, this is a purchase which is supposed to last me for years and as many generations as possible. For example i recently replaced my all three hdds (2TB+1TB+1TB) with two 4TB hdds. I took a look at dates on them and one was from 06.2009!!! After all these years this drive just slowed down significantly but was still operating smoothly enough for storing important data. No bad sectors, no problems with accessing, copying, moving anything, working fine, just slowed down. HDDs are amazing.

Next on the list are fillers, first of them is a cpu cooler: Noctua NH-D15  or D15S. I'm satisfied with amd's/cooler master's rgb wraith bundled with my cpu. In bios alternated a fan curve slightly by setting 50% for up to 80 degrees and it is really quiet, 5 other fans in my case together make more noise than this one set this way. If i'm going to buy noctua i will buy it only to lower temperatures. I'm not huge fan of rgb but amd's cooler's rgb looks amazing to me and it would be a bit sad to lose it with noctua. Actually that's a hard choice to make.

Next filler is a blu-ray burner. In my pc always was and always has to be an ODD as i'm using audio-CDs and DVDs, maybe not on regular basis but from time to time and it is enough to me to keep such drive inside. Replacing dvd odd with blu-ray one will make me expand my collection of optical discs with blu-rays.

One more thing i would like to give a try to is a pc case: Cougar MX331 Mesh-G. ODD bay, front mesh, plenty of space for fans, tempered glass side and doesn't cost arm+leg+kidney. Problem is cougar is not a popular brand in Europe and in my country particularly i didn't see many cougar cases.

Last filler, the lowest priority is a printer, Epson ecotank L3151. It has the lowest priority because my needs to print anything are way, way more rare than my needs to use and ODD.

If you went through that wall of text, congratulations and thank you for your time.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 8, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Most of things on my list are kinda fillers or things which are not released yet or ever.
> 
> First on the list is Dell KB-522 keyboard, actually i'm ordering it in next few days. It has standard layout with addition of few basic hotkeys, perfect to me. I hate mechanical keyboards, too loud, too expensive and none of them comes with useful hotkeys. This dell keyboard seems to be an office keyboard? Well, it perfectly fits all my programming, gaming and multimedia needs.
> 
> ...


recently got the same printer just no wifi version.
very good for scanning and printing documents.for photos I recommend something else.


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 8, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> recently got the same printer just no wifi version.
> very good for scanning and printing documents.for photos I recommend something else.


Thanks for useful info. Nah, when i'm printing something it is usually documents or something that doesn't require perfect quality. Personally i would do without printer but my gf insists on it a bit and she is right on it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 8, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Thanks for useful info. Nah, when i'm printing something it is usually documents or something that doesn't require perfect quality. Personally i would do without printer but my gf insists on it a bit and she is right on it.


well it's mostly colors,this one is quantity-oriented.
colors are a bit washed.filling those tanks is fun tho.
scanner is very detalied on every document I tried.

here's a sample scan.I was helping a 5th grader with Past Simple did+infinitive
for a cheap all rounder it's very good to my mind









						easyupload.io
					

easyupload.io




					easyupload.io
				




look at the scan quality in full zoom mode,amazing for a cheapo.sharp,detailed with no noise.

wait,lemme scan a picture

1600dpi









						easyupload.io
					

easyupload.io




					easyupload.io
				




pretty good,though there's noise if you zoom a lot

A+ printer/scanner for documents,B- for photos.That's how I'd assess it.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 8, 2020)

What's on my hardware wish list?

Right now - Absolutely Nothing. Extremely happy and content loving and respecting all the amazing gear that allows me to get work completed quickly and without issue.

Taking a long break from buying anything new - resettling a family of three across the US.

------

January 2021 - maybe then, I'll pick up the tech news and see what's out there. 

For now, peace and contentment. 

You awesome TPU gents and gals, take good care of yourselves, and thanks for letting me hang around.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 8, 2020)

rtx 3080ti, 3 more fans for my case, a ps5 and a new phone


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd like a new phone too,but seeing what I did to my current one in 15 months I doubt that'll be a fancy one.
New card too,but I don't think I'll go for 3080Ti.If the rumors are true and the're making three skus out of ga102 I may grab the lowest one.1080Ti performance is getting too old in my mind.
The idea of ps5 crossed my mind,but seriously,I don't have time to play some of the games I bought 2 years ago.

I got a lot of stuff to sell too.


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Jun 8, 2020)

a laptop with rtx 2060...


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 9, 2020)

I hope to build a new system at the end of the year.  Ryzen 9 "4900X" and GeForce "RTX 3080Ti" are the key pieces that I'm waiting for.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 9, 2020)

Trx40 mobo and a 3960X please God, or lottery.

Those are my only real chances ATM but I needeeds moar pciex.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 10, 2020)

Downsizing from the thermaltake p20 monstrosity of a chassis while still running x299 16c/32t @ 4.5 ghz....


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Some matt black Ram to match the stunning Motherboard I now have running as my main system thanks to @EarthDog for parting with it and making the effort to send it around the world to me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 13, 2020)

I wanna replace my 5.5 yr old sf leadex gold soon,maybe this year.don't wanna push it.better safe than sorry.

eyeing this.ss focus gold oem,looks super nice and I could actually do a dual system in my p600s with this.








wanna replace my stock phanteks 140mm rear exhaust with eloop 140mm.costs a lot but I wanted one of those.and 17db is super nice.ppl say there's a noticeable woosh even at 900rpm.
well,no wonder.this thing moves 110m2 at 900rpm,more than silentwings 3 moves at 1000rpm.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 4, 2020)

wanna get this just for games
will sell the xpg 480 sata
might sell the su900 128 too or put it in my laptop.
keep all 4 sata samsungs cause I don't feel like selling them,for system and some data they'll do fine and I like the crazy endurance on samsung v-nand drives.they look slick mounted on the back of the mobo tray too.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

optane 800p 118gb for my OS drive.can't get a track of it being sold anywhere.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Aug 31, 2020)

I got an itchy mouse trigger finger and ordered the parts for the new PC.  I assembled it last week.  Now, I *really* want a new Ampere or RDNA 2 graphics card and a Zen 3 CPU to replace the components that I temporarily borrowed out of another PC.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 31, 2020)

RTX3080 and 4k 144hz monitor is what Im eyeing right now. But I also just got a new truck so computer stuff may be deferred till next year.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 31, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> My wishlist is rather long, but the most important things are:
> A somewhat new rig (thinking Ryzen 5 2600X, at least 16 GB of RAM, and the rest will probably be cannibalized from my current system and some other spare components)
> A more powerful graphics card (Vega 64 or GTX 1080 at least).
> A new monitor, 2560x1440, IPS, between 24 - 27"



Well, new rig, check. Like a year ago, but check, anyway. And I did better than what I planned at the time, going to third-gen Ryzen and X570.

Now adding to that old wishlist an extra hard drive. Eyeing Seagate's IronWolfs at 6 or 8 TB.

Although it's a wishlist, I'm kinda reconsidering the monitor. The market for that here has always been, well, shit. There is no 1440p display available as far as I can search, most panels are TN, or they just jump straight to 4K, which leaves me with the HighDPI displays which I don't want to deal with due to my use of legacy apps that just can't handle that or behave rather badly. Plus HighDPI displays would force me to use scaling and I don't want to do that either. Never mind the price tags at that range.

Besides, I'm still satisfied with my current one, all things considered, so maybe I can delay it a couple years more, but I hope the dead pixel count remains at 1.

The GPU market seems to be a little bit better, but my main problem is that I'd need to sell my current one to get close to a RTX 2060 Super, which is the closest thing that doesn't feel like a sidegrade, but selling anything right now would be pretty hard, due to the economic turmoil... in any case, I'm banking on my being on 1080p 60 Hz for games, but I kinda wanted the card mostly for Folding at Home, since I'm encountering more WUs that are taking a little too much time to process


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 31, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Now adding to that old wishlist an extra hard drive. Eyeing Seagate's IronWolfs at 6 or 8 TB.


Western Digital's My Book 8TB has been great for me as a external backup drive. I was considering shucking the drive, and sticking it in my main PC for games but decided to stay with a 500GB SSD. Checking up on the drive it appears not to be using the shingled recording.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2020)

8+ core Zen 3 when available.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Aug 31, 2020)

JrRacinFan said:


> 8+ core Zen 3 when available.



how about threadripper zen 3


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 31, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Western Digital's My Book 8TB has been great for me as a external backup drive



I thought about it, but the price pretty much doubled compared to just the drive, for the same capacity, in my local market. And the price tags for a 6 to 8 TB internal hard drive are already kinda high for me (not too high, but not the kind of spending I'd do without giving it some thinking).

While I save a lot of data, most of it is not critical or I see it once every other year , so failures are not exactly my worry here, although I think that I'd catch the signs before it happened. I don't really have much critical, irreplaceable or important data, so most of it fits in a thumb drive or in a SD card, and a couple things are backed up on OneDrive or Google Drive.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 31, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> While I save a lot of data, most of it is not critical or I see it once every other year , so failures are not exactly my worry here, although I think that I'd catch the signs before it happened. I don't really have much critical, irreplaceable or important data, so most of it fits in a thumb drive or in a SD card, and a couple things are backed up on OneDrive or Google Drive.


Most of the occupied space on the 8TB is backups of games from Steam, GoG, and Epic. There's a trick to get the Epic launcher to pickup a previous downloaded game.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> how about threadripper zen 3



Nah, Im tryna get away without changing out my 'board


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm thinking my next few buys for hardware will be something like ....

A few spare PSUs 650w probably plenty... EVGA/Seasonic/Super Flower models
Big/large HDDs for my Synology server and backup - Possibly some for my R730's as well (smaller units tho...)
A pair of high core count Xeons for my R730 - I'd like 14C 28T plus and I'd like to consider V4 CPUs over V3...
Server RAM for the above... and my second R730
A few Fractal cases for my daughters and Mrs PCs
Possibly a 3950X 
New GPUs for my rig, my Ti's are going to my daughter and Mrs.
Better cooling for my 2700X comb for the Mrs...  Not sure how to handle that one just yet
Possibly some white sleeved PSU and fan cables for my recent build..  Maybe even SATA cables - Would have preferred some white tubing but I couldn't find any anywhere...
A nice keyboard (possibly a mouse) for my gaming/main PC
Three 1440P or 4k screens for my PC..  I'm thinking 30"+ possibly 120Hz with Display Port 1.4 standard...  Would be lovely...
A X299 CPU - Looking at a 7980XE/9980XE/10980XE for my EVGA Dark
Memory kits for my DDR4 desktops, hopefully some more of the Steel kits I have for most of my rigs now, found them cheap, cheerful and 32GB of goodness for not much cash..  Perfect 
Oh and the lottery to buy it all


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2020)

phill said:


> Oh and the lottery to buy it all


Don't we all wish to win the lottery, at least I do.  Better get saving up if you plan on buying all of that in your list.


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Don't we all wish to win the lottery, at least I do.


I'm sure things might get a little easier in some ways and then worse in others...  Couldn't win for trying I think...

I bet then even with having the cash to buy things, you might not find the things you wanted so easily.... That would suck!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 24, 2020)

Eyeing this for home office:








						LG 32'' UltraFine UHD IPS HDR Monitor with FreeSync™ (32UN650-W) | LG USA
					

Shop LG 32UN650-W on the official LG.com website for the most up to date information. Buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up.




					www.lg.com
				




If only it was available in EU...


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2020)

A cheap 1080 Ti with a fullcover block is next on my list..


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Sep 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> A cheap 1080 Ti with a fullcover block is next on my list..



Why the 1080 Ti?

I'd imagine that used 2xxx series are cheap, now that 3xxx are beginning to ship.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Why the 1080 Ti?
> 
> I'd imagine that used 2xxx series are cheap, now that 3xxx are beginning to ship.


Because it has better bang for the buck (and more VRAM) and I don't give RT any extra value.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 25, 2020)

I got a 1440P 165HZ panel in anticipation of whatever the new BIg Navi card will bring later this year. I am also looking at a VR headset for Xmas.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Sep 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Because it has better bang for the buck (and more VRAM) and I don't give RT any extra value.



Heh, I feel you on that.

I'm considering buying a RX 580 to hold me over (my code is in ROCm and my Vega64 seems to have an obscure memory bug that isn't fixed with underclocking), for similar reasons. 8GB RAM, decent bang-for-buck, still supported by ROCm (5700 XT is NOT supported yet).

I do have RT value though, because I do some Blender renders every now and then. So if I were to go NVidia, I'd pick a 2xxx series at the minimum.

-----

I think my current gameplan is to do my ROCm programming on the cloud (GPUEater.com), until the next generation arrives. My Vega64 doesn't seem to crash in video games, only in my custom written C++ / ROCm code. But I'd much rather have working hardware on my own personal computer, than rent out time.

This GPUEater thing should be good enough until Navi 2x hits. Then I'll make my decision.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 25, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Heh, I feel you on that.
> 
> I'm considering buying a RX 580 to hold me over (my code is in ROCm and my Vega64 seems to have an obscure memory bug that isn't fixed with underclocking), for similar reasons. 8GB RAM, decent bang-for-buck, still supported by ROCm (5700 XT is NOT supported yet).
> 
> ...


Also one of my points is that I want to get a card which has already a waterblock as I'm running with custom loop.  If I get an other card, then my sub-mission is to hunt a block to it... nah, it sucks. I want a card with a block and with 1080 Ti its hella easier. 

I don't say that my 980 Ti is too slow or anything but I'd like to build another PC and my current 980 Ti would suit that fine.


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2020)

I had a second hand 1080 Ti about 2 or so years ago from this forum and I think I paid £300 for the card, it had a few water cooling bits and pieces with it but it came with a full cover block which has been amazing    I think after a few loops of Heaven, I can barely getting it hitting 40C and that's with a not so great 400 rad and some big ass Noctua fans on it  

It's a brilliant card and about half the performance of the 3080 card..  So rather tempted to grab one but I'm hanging on to see what AMD bring to the table and then what happens with all the caps on these 3080's....


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm at a place in my life @69 where the only hardware I really would like to have, is a new riding mower for this acre, but the old mower is still doing a fine job. As for as PC hardware, well I don't game, so my 4690 i5 machine with 16 gig of ram and a high speed internet is still working great for the old dude. I really thought about buying an i7 4790 socket 1150 one day, but they just seem to be locked in at around $130.00 US, so I guess I'll hang with what I have, since it's working for me.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 26, 2020)

Well a new rig would be on my wishlist.
I would like to get an
i7 10700k or maybe Ryzen 3800x (or even the new stuff from AMD when they come out)
16GB trident z royal atleast 3000Mhz
a good motherboard 
a noctua NH D-15 the ugly beige color (I just like it)
an RTX 3080
I figure I can get the money together till April 2021, 
but the dilemma is that I promised myself that 2021 will be all about learning as much as I can in programming
and in 2022 to change my job since this one is not going anywhere. But I have a fear if I get a new rig I will be distracted by games.
I guess I will have to see when the time comes and decide then.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 26, 2020)

I just want a new monitor. My frankenmod monitor still working but it gives some problem when come in from sleep or hibernate plus because mismatch screen size dust started to accumulate in between the screen and backlight.

I dont have extra money for anything other than keeping my families afloat during this COVID disaster, but I really hope I can get at least a 22inch IPS/VA 75Hz monitor like Lenovo L22e-20 next month as my birthday present.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I dont have extra money for anything other than keeping my families afloat during this COVID disaster, but I really hope I can get at least a 22inch IPS/VA 75Hz monitor like Lenovo L22e-20 next month as my birthday present.


You're a good person, your have your priorities straight, take care of your family first. Take Care Mr. Bill


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 26, 2020)

Currently having an itch to try out a good but cheap entry level DAC+AMP combo. Like that Syba Sonic one or Creative Sound Blaster X G3. Wanna know if it really makes a difference.

And then a good open-back studio monitor. Maybe even a planar one.

But I really wanna game on an OLED someday. HDR, high refresh rate, maybe with backlit strobe too.


----------



## Arcsaber (Sep 26, 2020)

RTX 3060 - hurry up, nvidia.
And I don't want to pay more than £299.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 26, 2020)

The time has come that i finally have to admit defeat about X58. It simply cant provide the performance i need any more. So i am planning a 2 in 1 system based on Zen 3/ampere, but it can just as well change as my hardware choise is far from final and not everything has yet come out. But here is spec so far or as close i can tell them.

Case: phanteks enthoo 719 black
PSU: Phanteks Revolt X 1200 watt (would have liked higher wattage, but 1200 watt is the biggest)
Fan controllers: 2 x aqua computer aquaero 6 xt
Monitor: 27" 1440P 144/165 Hz or maybe 4K. Not yet desided.

Primary PC
CPU: Zen 3 16 core (Ryzen 9 5950X ?) cooled by Noctua NH-D15 Chromax black
Mobo: Asus Crosshair X670
RAM: 32 GB G.Skill Trident NEO/royal silver 3600/3800 MHz CL14 or 4000 MHz CL15 depending on what Zen 3 supports.
GPU: RTX 3080 20 GB/TI EVGA FTW 3 Ultra or Asus TUF/Strix OC.
SSD: 3 x Samsung 980 PRO 1/2 TB. 1 TB for OS and 2 x 2 TB in raid 0 for games. But this might change as the performance of these dissapointed a bit.
HDD: WD Gold DC HA750 Enterprise Class 14 TB

Secondary PC
CPU: Zen 3 6 or 8 core low TDP cpu (properly the Zen 3 version of Ryzen 5 3600/3700X) and a low profile air cooler.
Mobo: Mini-ITX X670 or B550 and properly from ASUS (i dont exspect B650 to come any time soon, so that´s why those chipset)
Ram: 32 GB G.SKILL Tridend NEO 3600 MHz CL16
GPU: RTX 3060 TI 8 GB
SSD: Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB for OS + my already owned Crucial MX500 2 TB sata SSD for games or it maybe be sold and getting one more 2 TB NVMe SSD. As i try to avoid sata devices to get a more clean looking system. more sata means more cables
HDD: not sure here yet as i will try to avoid as many sata and power cables as possible.

This is my plans for now. But it can just as well change. It all depends on pricing, how the virus will effect my job and here by my econemy (i lost my old job in spring do to lock down) cause if we need a second lock down with in the next coming time that can surely cost me the new job again and that will greatly limit my buying capability. Of the same reason i am not buying anything before december. I will se how the virus in my country turns out and it does goes in the wrong direction as of now.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 26, 2020)

I have this setup in an Alienware Area 51 case, Asus P6T Deluxe V2 i7 920 with 24 gig ram. It's been nice to play around with, and I probably would get a little more performance out of it with the X5680, I have been watching some of the X5680's on eBay. The X58 machine still doesn't perform like my i5 4690 PC with 16 gig ddr3, and I paid $100.00 US for my i5machine. I guess the question is, do I keep spending money on the X58 PC and hope for a little better performance, or just build a new Ryzen or Intel, and get a board that upgradable for some future component's. I'm really in no hurry, but the big question is, where should I put my next available dollars? I'm sure I could get locally on OfferUp a few hundred dollars for my X58 machine, the case is in almost new condition, this would help me expedite my next build.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 26, 2020)

Pretty much set on 3900x ,waiting on price drop , gpu remains to be seen..


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 27, 2020)

I need a new rig. I've got the case, storage and the PSU, just need all the rest.

What I want is:
The new Ryzen 7 or 9 with a decent B550  mATX motherboard and an AIO watercooler,
32 GB RAM - at least 3200 MHz,
Either a GeForce 3070 Ti/Super with 16 GB VRAM, or AMD's new flagship - preferably AIO watercooled as well.
The GeForce 30 series benchmarks didn't impress me as much as I expected, but I still have to see what AMD's cooking before I decide.

My only dilemma is my PSU. It's a Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 550 W unit, which is the best PSU I've ever had, but I'm not sure if it's enough for all this stuff. Theoretically it should be: 100-120 W for the CPU, 300 W for the GPU, 20-30 W for the rest of the system, that's still only about 450 W. I guess it's another thing I'll have to see first hand.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> I have this setup in an Alienware Area 51 case, Asus P6T Deluxe V2 i7 920 with 24 gig ram. It's been nice to play around with, and I probably would get a little more performance out of it with the X5680, I have been watching some of the X5680's on eBay. The X58 machine still doesn't perform like my i5 4690 PC with 16 gig ddr3, and I paid $100.00 US for my i5machine. I guess the question is, do I keep spending money on the X58 PC and hope for a little better performance, or just build a new Ryzen or Intel, and get a board that upgradable for some future component's. I'm really in no hurry, but the big question is, where should I put my next available dollars? I'm sure I could get locally on OfferUp a few hundred dollars for my X58 machine, the case is in almost new condition, this would help me expedite my next build.


If you aim for retro gaming PC then its worth to upgrade that X58 machine. If you looking for modern OS and modern games/apps you better off with modern platform too. Just my 2 cent worth opinion


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2020)

this for my case-








						EK-Quantum Reflection Evolv X D5 PWM D-RGB - Plexi
					

The EK-Quantum Reflection Fractal ATX D5 PWM D-RGB is a water cooling reservoir, routing and pump solution made to fit several Fractal Design ATX size cases. This




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 27, 2020)

*AMD Ryzen 9 3900X.*

and a *RTX3060Ti* not sure how it will pan out here in Dutchland..
New faster *M.2 Ssd,* brand.. i don't really care   
not sure on a new mobo yet...


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 27, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> If you aim for retro gaming PC then its worth to upgrade that X58 machine. If you looking for modern OS and modern games/apps you better off with modern platform too. Just my 2 cent worth opinion


@69, the only game I play is, the one called "Trying To Stay Alive".


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2020)

Mr Bill said:


> @69, the only game I play is, the one called "Trying To Stay Alive".


Ah looks like we were playing the same game


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 28, 2020)

Zen 3 when it hits retail channels.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 28, 2020)

New case. Gotta have more airflow.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 30, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Now adding to that old wishlist an extra hard drive. Eyeing Seagate's IronWolfs at 6 or 8 TB.


Well, if all goes well, I'll be the happy owner of a 10 TB Seagate IronWolf drive by tomorrow's afternoon.
It has arrived!








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Got my palit rtx 3080 last week and had it installed on Friday. Only just had time to upload some pics here.. I've also had to buy a new phone as I've damaged the SIM card+microsd card slot on my Xperia xz2 when I got my sim card jammed .    So I've bought a Redmagic 5s sonic silver 8gb/128gb...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

